# Rüstungen im Itemshop



## BillyChapel (28. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

im WoW-Forum diskutiert man gerade über einen zweiten Ruhestein, der im Itemshop käuflich sein soll (mit großer Aufregung).

Mein Vorschlag:
Jegliche, nicht mehr aktuelle Rüstung (und Waffen) sollte Blizzard für harte Währung in einem Itemshop anbieten. Z.B. wäre, wenn T10 aktuell ist T8 oder T9 im itemshop zu erwerben.

Warum?
Spieler, die Spass am Spiel haben (für den sie ja auch zahlen) sind auf den Itemshop nicht angewiesen und können wie gewohnt weiterhin in Raids und beim Markenfarmen ihrem Vergnügen nachgehen und sich die Sachen erspielen. Dies setzt ein gewisses Vorhandensein von Zeit voraus. Wer also über viel Zeit verfügt kann für die 13.- Euro eine Unmenge an Spielspass haben. Spieler, die jedoch nur selten spielen, sind dagegen in der Lage, sich die (veraltete) Ausrüstung ohne grosse Zeitinvestition zuzulegen. Das tut keinem weh, außer dem eigenen Geldbeutel. Damit rücken gutverdienende Spieler (im RL versteht sich) näher an die "viel Zeit habenden" Spieler im Spiel heran und die Kluft zwischen den Charakteren ist nicht mehr so groß.

Wichtig zu beachten:
Durch das Kaufen von Ausrüstung mit Euros bleibt ein Abstand zum Topgear weiterhin vorhanden. Im PvP und im PvE klafft die Schere unter den Spielern allerdings nicht mehr so weit auseinander. Am Spielprinzip wird durch die käufliche Ausrüstung nichts geändert und es gibt auch keine Vorteile von den Spielern, die sich Ausrüstung kaufen. Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er den itemshop nutzen will oder nicht. Das Topequippment wird man in jedem Fall nur "nichtkäuflich" erwerben können.

Wer verliert?
Die Poser, Onehitter, self-acclaimed-pro-gamers und die Jammerlappen werden natürlich schmollen und jammern, dass sie sich ja ihr gear "hart erarbeiten" müssen. Ich sag da nur: WoW ist ein Spiel und ihr zahlt dafür zu spielen! Wenn ihr also 2 Monate jeden Tag 24 Std ICC raidet um irgend ein Teil zu bekommen, dann habt ihr doch den besten Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor, den man für sein Geld haben kann (eine Stunde Spielzeit kostet dann nichtnmal eine Cent). Also was solls, außer dass euer Ego in eine Psychose fällt.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Chiary (28. April 2010)

*Cola und Popcorn in den Thread schlepp, ein Sofa dazustell*
Das könnte witzig werden.

Zum Thema:
Ich gehöre selbst zu den Spielern mit wenig (Frei)zeit und entsprechend habe ich nicht das TOP ICC Gear mit meinen Charakteren.
Auch besitze ich das Mount aus dem Itemshop, ABER, ich würde niemals geld für Rüstung oder Waffen dort investieren wollen.

Das hat auch seinen Grund.
Zum Einen weiss ich es zu schätzen das die kleinen Verbesserungen am EQ meiner Chars zwar langsam, aber stetig passieren.
Zum Anderen einfach der Punkt das es  vom Kauf der "veralteten" Rüstrungen bis hin zum fertigen Char, zwar nicht im Top Gear, aber eben ansonsten fertig, ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## c0bRa (28. April 2010)

Spätestens dann wäre der Punkt erreicht, wo Blizzard viele Kunden inkl. mich verliert...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (28. April 2010)

dann sollten die die monatliche gebühren abschaffen und das so machen bei rom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. April 2010)

*KEINE SPIELVERBESSRUNGS ITEMS IM ITEMSHOP! 

PUNKT!*


Sprich keine Rüstungen, keine waffen, keine Ringe Keine Schmuckstücke!
#


----------



## Regine55 (28. April 2010)

Im Prinzip gibt es ja schon die Möglichkeit die alten T9 Sets sehr leicht zu bekommen. Einfach paar Hc´s machen. Somit wurden die Sets schon entwertet. Warum dann noch € zahlen? 

An dem Tag, an dem Blizz auch nur ein Item im Shop anbietet welches einen Ingamevorteil bringt(sprich mit Werten), bin ich weg.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> *KEINE SPIELVERBESSRUNGS ITEMS IM ITEMSHOP!
> 
> PUNKT!*
> 
> ...



stimm ich dir zu, keine Spielverbesserungsitems vom Itemshop bitte, sonst geht wow den falschen weg, bald kommen eh die genies und geben einen wirklich Guten Grund dazu also muss ichs nicht versuchen ;D
buuuh m60 kacknoob, spiel mit ner anderen waffe in Bfbc2!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


;D
na joke ;P


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

Dieser Ruhestein ist eine Loot-Karte aus den Sammelkartenzeugs (Icecrown Booster Box). Daher ist die Aussage "zweiter Ruhestein, der im Itemshop käuflich sein soll" doch ziemlich unscharf und provokant.


----------



## Rolandos (28. April 2010)

Jau, das wird spassig werden. 

Aber ich bin voll dafür.

Leute die Zahlen wollen sollen zahlen, die die Spielen wollen, sollen spielen und alles ist bestens. Weitere Verbesserungen über Edelsteine oder Verzauberungen müssen aber weiterhin erspielt werden.

ALLERDINGS, muss man dann auch eine gute Möglichkeit finden den Spieler einzustufen. Gear geht dann nicht mehr, DPS ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, Erfolge bringen auch nichts, kann der Spieler ja auch als Mitläufer bekommen. Vielleicht ein Punktesystem über einen Monat, zusammen gestellt aus DPS, Tode, Gelegte Bosse.


----------



## Plüschbâr (28. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibt es ja schon die Möglichkeit die alten T9 Sets sehr leicht zu bekommen. Einfach paar Hc´s machen. Somit wurden die Sets schon entwertet. Warum dann noch € zahlen?
> 
> An dem Tag, an dem Blizz auch nur ein Item im Shop anbietet welches einen Ingamevorteil bringt(sprich mit Werten), bin ich weg.



Sagt alles was gesagt werden muss!


----------



## Gerti (28. April 2010)

Naja muss Regine55 recht geben, die Sets sind so einfach zu bekommen, bzw. farmst du schneller das 232-245 Equip damit du ICC rdy wirst, als du das Geld verdienst, was du im Itemshop ausgeben müsstest^^

An sich würde es mich nicht stören, wenn Leute ihr Geld ausgeben müssten und dafür auf ein paar Stunden sich durch Heroics quälen verzichten können. Aber naja, das wäre der erste Schritt in Richtung "BIS Items für RL Geld", also sollte man es lieber lassen.


----------



## Isilrond (28. April 2010)

Jo toll wenn man sein Gold dann nimmer bei den Chinesen kaufen muss - sondern einfach im Blizzard Store vorbeischaut - und ab 100000 Gold gibts Diablo 2 mit allen Chars auf 99 und 100 Zod Runen dazu.


----------



## Swoop (28. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wäre der Punkt erreicht, wo Blizzard viele Kunden inkl. mich verliert...


Nicht nur dich, außer die Monats gebühren fallen weg dann würde ich es vielleicht weiterspielen.


----------



## TheGui (28. April 2010)

auf dem ersten blick klingt es nicht so schlimm alte items zu verkaufen, leider ebnet es den weg zum evrkauf von aktellen items.


----------



## ReeceDK (28. April 2010)

Würde mich nicht wunder,Entweder kriegt Blizzard den Hals nicht voll oder sie haben durch solche Aktionen so viele Spieler verloren,dass das Geld irgendwie wieder reinmuss.
Laut Blizzard hat World of Warcraft 11 Mio Spieler,dass aber schon BEVOR Wotlk rauskam,seid da an ist nichts gestiegen,das ganze sinkt nur noch aber Blizzard gibt nur die jehmals erstellten Accounts an,so kann man sich schon denken,dass da ein paar dutzende '12' Euro monatlich fehlen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Jegliche, nicht mehr aktuelle Rüstung (und Waffen) sollte Blizzard für harte Währung in einem Itemshop anbieten. Z.B. wäre, wenn T10 aktuell ist T8 oder T9 im itemshop zu erwerben.



Und danach machst du einen Mimimi-Thread auf, weil gestern wieder einer mit Full T9 in deinem Raid stand, aber der größte Bob war, weil er noch nicht mal eine Ini von innen gesehen und kein Plan vom Gruppenspiel hat.


----------



## Starfros (28. April 2010)

erlich gesagt mir wäre es egal. Ich spiele weil es mir spass macht und ich es finanzieren kann. Ausser Goldkauf und ebaychars.

Wenn es kommen sollte das man Rüstungen/Waffen kaufen kann im Shop sollte es nicht das aktuelle T-Set sein in keiner Variation.
Wenn es kommen sollte ,sollte die Abogebühr abgeschafft werden. 

Dann aber wäre WoW wie jedes andere mmo im netz was kostenlos ist.
Und das spiel würde bestimmt seinen reiz verlieren.


----------



## Gnomigus (28. April 2010)

sinnvoller würde ich finden wenn man anstelle von "echten equip" eben kosmetische dinge einbauen würde... z.b. für den wappenrock slot... das man sich z.b. T1-9 (bzw zukünftig generel eine stufe niedriger als das aktuelle T-Set) wappenröcke kaufen könnte, welche dann dein "eigentliches" bzw "echtes" equip überspielen (also nur vom aussehen)...

so wird keiner mit füßen getreten und jeder kann gegen einen kleinen obulus vom aussehen so rumlaufen, wie er gerne ausschauen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre auch für twinks ne tolle sache, da die ja echt katastrophal ausschauen (was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist... aber naja, das auge isst mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... aber das wird vermutlich eh nie geschehen, also was solls... einfach weiter träumen ^^


----------



## Throgan (28. April 2010)

Wenn heute einer das "kleine" T9 trägt, kann man wenigstens noch davon ausgehen, dass er ne Instanz mal von innen gesehen hat um Marken zu farmen...

Wenn man sich den "Mist" dann im Shop kaufen könnte, spielen gleich nochmal 40% mehr der Leute als ob sie Ihren Char von Ebay hätten...

SUPER IDEE!!!


----------



## Zodttd (28. April 2010)

Also wenn man sich im Itemshop nützliche Items kaufen kann sind meine Accounts gekündigt.. dann fang ich halt mit RoM an, da bezahl ich dann eben nurnoch für Shopitems.. 
Mir gehts da weniger darum, dass manche hart "arbeiten" für ihr Gear sondern mir geht es darum, dass dann jeder ichbinzehnJahrealtundweineMuttidieOhrenvollbissiemirdaskauft-Gimp mit T10 rumrennt und man einfach 0 Chance hat gute Spieler von guten "Kunden" zu unterscheiden...

Außerdem wäre das schon kackdreist bei einem Spiel wo man monatlich für zahlt noch notwendige Sachen so zu verticken..
Dann eher einmal 60€ zahlen und wie bei Playstationspielen die optionalen Inhalte dazu kaufen.


----------



## Skymek (28. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibt es ja schon die Möglichkeit die alten T9 Sets sehr leicht zu bekommen. Einfach paar Hc´s machen. Somit wurden die Sets schon entwertet. Warum dann noch &#8364; zahlen?
> 
> An dem Tag, an dem Blizz auch nur ein Item im Shop anbietet welches einen Ingamevorteil bringt(sprich mit Werten), bin ich weg.



Ebenfalls. Warum sollte man t9 kaufen wenn man sich in ein Paar Tagen das ganze Set für Lau holen kann. Wenn es jemals dazu kommen sollte, hoff ich nur das GW2 schon draußen ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

Nochmal der Link, worum es hier eigentlich ging:
http://www.wowtcgloot.com/ethereal_portal.htm

Ich meine, das ist es kaum wert, seitenlange "fu blizz dann bin ich weg" "ololol111elf" "kriegen den hals nicht voll"-Beiträge zu verfassen.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (28. April 2010)

Dagegen. Keine spielrelevanten Items im Shop.

Hab schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was daran so schlimm wäre, z.B. veraltete T-Sets, die keiner mehr braucht, im Shop gegen Geld anzubieten (z.B. T3 komplett für 50 € oder so), aber das kanns auch nicht sein.

Diese Sachen gibts nicht mehr bzw. sind höchstens für ein paar Level noch zu gebrauchen und damit muss es auch gut sein. Jeder kann sich die alten T-Sets noch erspielen (bis auf T3 aus Classic - Naxx, glaub ich) und wer die haben will, soll auch dafür Zeit investieren.

Gegen Mounts, Haustiere und sonstiges nicht-spielrelevantes Zeugs hab ich nichts. Wer sich seine Rüstung für 10 € einfärben lassen will oder sonstigen Schnickschnack meint zu brauchen, der soll meinetwegen dafür zahlen. Das darf sich aber nicht auf das Spiel als solches auswirken. 

Auch sollte es nicht so sein, dass man z.B. Mounts, die eine höhere Geschwindigkeit als die eigenen haben, gegen Geld kaufen kann. Das wurde bei dem Algalon-Pony gut gelöst, denn dort skaliert die Geschwindigkeit mit dem schnellsten vorhandenen Mount. 

Alles darüber hinaus: fail.


----------



## elfithefreak (28. April 2010)

Juhu dann iss WoW sowas wie ein Pay and Play und Play and Pay "Asia-Grinder" da kann ich ja dann gleich so en Schrott spielen wie KalOnline. Ich prohezeihe dann 30-40% weniger WoW Kunden, weil gerade dieses Spielprinzip mit Itemshop´s sehr unpopulär hier in Europa ist. Aber naja die Konkurrenzprodukte zu WoW wird´s freuen, irgendwohin wandern die paar Millionen Spieler ja ab, einschliesslich mir.^^


----------



## Andi111 (28. April 2010)

sry, aber das ist wirklich quatsch... alle sprechen immer davon... wow ist ein mmorpg, sprich rollenspiel. d.h. für mich, alles was im spiel relevant ist sollte im spiel erreicht werden... d.h. keine items welche sich auf das spiel auswirken dürfen ausserhalb des spiels käuflich sein... sonst hat das mit einem rpg nicht mehr viel zu tun. es geht ja schließlich darum, das man mit einen char in einer virtuellen welt etwas erreicht... ohne einfluß von aussen... ich echten leben kommt ja auch keiner und macht dich einfach mal 20cm größer damit du basketballprofi werden kannst, weil du das so gerne werden möchtest ;-)

so wie es im moment ist ist es völlig in ordnung, hardcore spieler erreichen vieles vor dem casuellspieler, die casuelles können in kurzer zeit nachziehen ohne ganz aufzuholen. der dungeonfinder, die buffs für icc alles das macht es dem spieler mit weniger zeit viel einfacher als früher. mehr erleichterung braucht es nicht.

was würdest du bei items aus dem shop für die leute machen die sich das nicht leisten können? sind das dann die dummen? besteht dann wow nur noch aus hardcorespielern und leuten die eben das geld dafür haben? das kann es nicht sein... jeder bezahlt 13 € und hat die gleichen chancen verdient... wir sind in einer virtuellen welt und da sind alle gleich... hoffentlich noch lange. das finanzielle gesellschaftliche gefälle muss sich nicht auch noch auf wow übertragen... und btw. ich wäre in der lage mir das leisten zu können, fände es aber ungerecht.

p.s. auch ich würde wohl mit wow aufhören wenn das kommt, obwohl das blizz sicher nicht juckt.


----------



## creepah (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,



Du hast den thread im WoW forum wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen, der 2.te Ruhestein ist eine TGC Beutekarte die von einer Seite die TGC Beutekarten verkauft für durchschnittlich 377 $ verkauft wird.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. April 2010)

warum bitet Blizz nciht gleich 80er + T10 + Waffen im shop an xD

dann haben alle kiddys ihren char auf 80 aso stimmt ja dafür gibt s ja EBAY xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (28. April 2010)

Man bekommt t9 für heromarken und wenn einer dieser Spieler mit wenig Zeit nicht mal in ne hero gehen kann was will er dann mit t9 wenn er nicht mal damit in ne hero geht


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2010)

Na ups, warum sind hier denn Beiträge verschwunden? Simpel - Den Beitrag irgendeines Users beispielsweise als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen nennt man auch Beleidigung. Ich werte das zudem als persönlichen Angriff auf eine Person - das bezieht sich auf alle Threads und Beiträge im Forum, nicht nur auf diesen Fall hier. Vollkommen egal, ob sich hinter oder vor der Beleidigung noch ein sinnvoller Beitrag befindet - alle Angriffe ob gewollt oder ungewollt sind nicht gestattet und werden entfernt.

Provokationen die dazu führen sollen oder führen, dass der Thread in Spam endet - also beispielsweise die Troll-Hinweise sind ebenfalls zu unterlassen.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## elfithefreak (28. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> warum bitet Blizz nciht gleich 80er + T10 + Waffen im shop an xD
> 
> dann haben alle kiddys ihren char auf 80 aso stimmt ja dafür gibt s ja EBAY xD
> 
> ...



Ach was dann haben sie aber immer noch nicht den "Größten" ... . Die sollen Raidlootkisten verkaufen vom 25HM mod^^


----------



## Darkdamien (28. April 2010)

ich hab schon einen zweiten "ruhestein" mit 15min cd, ich bin shamy :-D

zu gear im itemshop: das wäre auch ein grund für mich, sofort aufzuhören


----------



## FröööM (28. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> *KEINE SPIELVERBESSRUNGS ITEMS IM ITEMSHOP!
> 
> PUNKT!*



/sign
eq kaufen (auch wenn's um weiten schlechter ist, als aus dem aktuellem content) ist etwas übertrieben


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (28. April 2010)

Ich würd sagen, dass man sich keine Vorteile durch den Itemshop kaufen kann sondern nur optische Dinge oder halt Mounts und Pets.
Ist bei League of Legends ja auch so das man sich das verschiedene aussehen, also für die Optik nur mit den Punkten kaufen kann die man sich für Geld kaufen muss.


----------



## elfithefreak (28. April 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dass man sich keine Vorteile durch den Itemshop kaufen kann sondern nur optische Dinge oder halt Mounts und Pets.
> Ist bei League of Legends ja auch so das man sich das verschiedene aussehen, also für die Optik nur mit den Punkten kaufen kann die man sich für Geld kaufen muss.



Ich würde sagen für ein Spiel was Abo-Gebühren kostet sollte man garnichts extra für Geld kaufen können, aber das erzähl mal Blizzard mit den Dollarzeichen in den Augen bzw. Activision. Der Unsinn mit dem Itemshop stammt bestimmt von diesen Activision Geldgeiern. Wobei zum Glück hat nicht EA Blizzard aufgekauft, sonst gäbs schon lange T10.5 für zwölftriolonnen Euros im Shop zu kaufen, den EA iss ja bekanntermaßen nochmal ne Stufe habgieriger.^^


----------



## Dread01 (28. April 2010)

Ich bin dafür ein Thema vom Zaun zu brechen das nicht schon x-mal diskutiert - geschlossen diskutiert - geschlossen diskutiert - geschlossen diskutiert - geschlossen diskutiert - geschlossen wurde.
Kommt schon - wenn ihr solche "Ideen" habt, mit Pro und Contra, warum diskutiert ihr das bei buffed.de und nich bei wow-europe.com?

Aber evtl. mißversteh ich das auch nur.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Durch das Kaufen von Ausrüstung mit Euros bleibt ein Abstand zum Topgear weiterhin vorhanden.


Schlecht. Wenn ich extra Geld bezahle will ich auch Top-Ausrüstung haben.

Aber letztendlich ist die Diskussion sinnlos da so etwas nicht kommen wird.
Weitaus zielbringender ist eine Funktion mit der man gegenstände praktisch über die eigentliche Ausrüstung "drüberziehen" kann um ein anderes Aussehen zu erreichen.
Das ermöglicht es dann cool aussehende Rüstungssets anzubieten die allerdings eben nur cool aussehen und nicht über eigene Stats verfügen.


----------



## Aku T. (28. April 2010)

DAGEGEN. 
Meines erachtens gibt es kaum noch eine "Schere" zwischen Viel- und Wenigspielern (was völlig in Ordnung ist!). Mittlerweile ist es doch so, dass das jeweils "alte" T-Set sehr leicht durch einfache Hero-Inis recht schnell gefarmt werden kann. NOCH schneller durch einfachen Kauf gegen &#8364; find ich total gegen das Spielprinzip und -gefühl. Man soll schon etwas "tun" für sein Equip. 

Ich spiele selber nur an 3-5 Tagen in der Woche abends für 1-3 Stunden und es dauerte trotzdem keine 2 Wochen, bis ein Twink von mir so ausgerüstet war, dass er ICC10 und 25 befähigt war. Warum muss man das noch beschleunigen?


----------



## Eox (28. April 2010)

Kann man nicht auch schon so alle 30min sich wieder weg porten??
Es meckern doch auch nicht alle das der Schaman das noch häufiger kann.

Also mir ist das egal (spiel auch nicht mehr^^). Aber wenn kann man das
ja als Ausgleich zu den Schamanen werten.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (28. April 2010)

Ich find das mit dem zweiten Ruhestein schon kacke von Blizzard o.O NC zum käuflichen Ändern der Spielmechanik
und ihr habt mein dickstes /DAGEGEN was den Rüstungsshop angeht...mounts und pets sowie die Styleitems aus dem TCG akzeptier ich noch aber das geht nu echt zu weit


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (28. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Na ups, warum sind hier denn Beiträge verschwunden? Simpel - Den Beitrag irgendeines Users beispielsweise als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen nennt man auch Beleidigung. Ich werte das zudem als persönlichen Angriff auf eine Person - das bezieht sich auf alle Threads und Beiträge im Forum, nicht nur auf diesen Fall hier. Vollkommen egal, ob sich hinter oder vor der Beleidigung noch ein sinnvoller Beitrag befindet - alle Angriffe ob gewollt oder ungewollt sind nicht gestattet und werden entfernt.
> 
> Provokationen die dazu führen sollen oder führen, dass der Thread in Spam endet - also beispielsweise die Troll-Hinweise sind ebenfalls zu unterlassen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.



"Schwachsinn", wird in der Umganssprache als "Unsinn" bezeichnet. Nicht der User oder der Beitrag wurde als "Schwachsinnig" bezeichnet sondern die Idee an sich. 
Fals das irgendwie oder irgendwer in den falschen Hals bekommen hat dan sry ;D


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

Wie sinnfrei ist das den? man sollte um den spielspaß beizubehalten schon seine ausrüstung selber erarbeiten. Wo bleibt den sonnst der Spielspaß? ich finde man sollte echt NUR gegenstände anbieten die einem NIX wirklich im spiel bringen außer villt. Erfolge wie zb Haustiere und Mounts.


----------



## failrage (28. April 2010)

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht gut. Die T-Sets wurden durch die erheblich einfachere Zugänglichkeit über Embleme bereits entwertet, dh. ein T-Set ist heute nicht mehr so toll wie in Classic oder BC. Wenn man die Sets aber über den Itemshop kaufen könnte, wären sie ja völlig wertlos. Ich bin definitiv dagegen. Außerdem würde das Spiel erheblich teurer werden, denn letztlich müssten dann alle die Sets kaufen wenn sie das Maximallevel erreichen.


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Super, da kaufste dir dein T9 aus dem Itemshop. Ein tag später gehste icc und es dropt was besseres als dein T9. Hmm, da wäre das geld aber schön aus dem Fenster rausgeworfen. Das kaufbare Mount behält man wenigsten für die "Ewigkeit", aber ein T Teil ist ein austauschbarer Gegenstand, der an Wert verliert nach einiger Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (28. April 2010)

nein, bitte nicht...
dann würde das niveau von wow noch weiter in richtung f2p mmo sinken... bitte nicht ^^


----------



## Imba-Noob (28. April 2010)

*Wenn die Abogebühren dafür abgeschafft werden*, und nur *"veraltetes" Zeug *angeboten wird und *Dinge, die eine kleine Erleichterung* sind wie z. B. Exp-Tränke, Waffen und Ausrüstung ähnlich den Accountgebundenen Items usw. hätte ich nichts dagegen, so wie es in anderen Onlinespielen mit Ingameshop (z. B. Runes of Magic) auch der Fall ist. 

Was halt nicht *sein darf, dass man wenn man vorne dabei sein will, gezwungen ist, echtes Geld für gute Ausrüstung auszugeben.* Auch sollten *keine all zu guten "veralteten" Ausrüstungen wie T9 zum Kauf angeboten werden, weil dann erst recht viele Spieler gar nicht mehr das Raiden von der Pike auf lernen* sondern ohne Raiderfahrung sich in den Endcontent stürzen, so wie es jetzt durch Markenfarmen schon teilweise der Fall ist. *

Movement, Raiderfahrung, Gruppenspiel, Klassenkenntnis und Geduld lassen sich eben nicht per Marken erfarmen oder gar gegen Geld kaufen. *

Ich glaube, dass ein regulärer Itemshop sowieso die Zukunft von WoW sein wird, spätestens wenn das neue Addon zu Ende geht. Die Ausweitung des Itemshops zurzeit ist nur eine Probephase, wie weit die Community darauf eingeht. In Interviews haben Blizzard-Mitarbeiter ja schon mehrfach zugegeben, dass ein Itemshop eine Alternative für die Zukunft sein könnte (dafür ein gebührtenfreies WoW).


----------



## Ulkhor (28. April 2010)

würde mich persönlich nicht stören


Regine55 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibt es ja schon die Möglichkeit die alten T9 Sets sehr leicht zu bekommen. Einfach paar Hc´s machen. Somit wurden die Sets schon entwertet. Warum dann noch € zahlen?





Skymek schrieb:


> ... Warum sollte man t9 kaufen wenn man sich in ein Paar Tagen das ganze Set für Lau holen kann ...


(und alle anderen, die in die gleiche bresche schlagen)
gz, daß ihr soviel zeit habt, euch t9 "in ein paar tagen" zu holen. für leute, die in der woche gerade mal 2-4 std spielen, kann sich das über monate hinziehen und einem den spielspaß gehörig verhageln.
aber immer wieder schön zu sehen, daß ihr alle soooo tolerant seid und euren mitspielern, auch denen mit wenig zeit, ein halbwegs annehmbares eq gönnt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und danach machst du einen Mimimi-Thread auf, weil gestern wieder einer mit Full T9 in deinem Raid stand, aber der größte Bob war, weil er noch nicht mal eine Ini von innen gesehen und kein Plan vom Gruppenspiel hat.


denke auch, daß das das größte problem darstellen würde ... andererseits gibt es auch heute schon genug spieler auf lvl 80, die ihren char nicht spielen können^^



Tikume schrieb:


> Schlecht. Wenn ich extra Geld bezahle will ich auch Top-Ausrüstung haben.


es zwingt dich ja niemand, dafür geld auszugeben ... aber es gibt bestimmt leute denen das wert is, denn sonst würde niemand nen acc bei ebay kaufen^^



Tikume schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich ist die Diskussion sinnlos ...


stimmt ... aber nur aus dem grund, weil es die sache von blizzz ist ob sie kommt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mindadar schrieb:


> ... man sollte um den spielspaß beizubehalten schon seine ausrüstung selber erarbeiten ...


wenn du dir deine ausrüstung "erarbeitest", dann tust du mir leid ... ich "erspiel" mir meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2010)

Wieviele Topics zu diesem ?? Shop sollen denn noch gestartet werden?!
Es reicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. @ TE

Dann diskutiere doch im anderen Forum mit!


----------



## Bitialis (28. April 2010)

Versteh ich nicht..

Warum sollte man wenn man eh schon "wenig" Zeit für WoW hat (auch wenn man das Geld hätte) sich noch Gegenstände für Bares kaufen..
Das bringts vorn und hinten nicht.. Entweder man nimmt sich Zeit für das Game um Equip zu bekommen, oder man hat keine Zeit für das Game und bekommt auch kein Equip..
Ich denke Equip sollte Erfolgsgebunden bleiben.. 
Kann ich mir scho vorstellen wies dann aussieht.. 
Dann haste massig Spieler am Server mit den "aktuellen" T-Sets aber keiner kann Spielen weil Raiden is nicht und der Itemshop bringt die Sets auch ohne Anstrengung..

Imho absoluter Schwachsinn.. Weder Vorteil für die, welche sich die Sets kaufen, noch für die die se sich hart erkämpfen.. 
Der sich eins kauft, wird nach spätestens 2 rdm-Raids feststellen das mehr dazugehört als Equip und die, welche mir mehr Leid tun sind Raid-Leiter/Normale Raider, die dann merken "Läuft in T11 rum, hat aber keinen Raid erfolg"... So einen will man dann wohl auch nicht mitnehmen.. 

Bleib dabei.. Schlechte Idee!!

edit: Ich spiele auch nur maximal 2 Std. pro Tag und bekomms trotzdem hin meinen Char zu equippen und noch einen Twink zu leveln.. Solln sich die Beführworter einfach mal in Arsch beissen und was machen und nicht nur rumwhinen weil WoW zu viel Zeit frisst..


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. April 2010)

Reittiere, Haustiere, Wappenröcke, wegen mir ein oller Rucksack - solcher Kram: Gerne

Alles andere: Waffen, Rüstung, Schmuck, Ruf : *No go*


----------



## Selidia (28. April 2010)

Meine Fresse wie kann man sich über solche künstliche, völlig unwichtige Items die man über das ItemShop kaufen kann aufregen?!

Na und? Hat jemand das Mount, schön für ihn... ist er dadurch cooler? Nein..
Na und? Hat jemand einen zweiten Ruhestein, schön für ihn... ist er dadurch besser? Nein..
(Na und? Hat jemand seine Rüstung aus dem Shop... ich bekomme es im Spiel umsonst und lache ihn dann aus.. bin ich dadurch besser? Ja...)

WO ist das Problem Jungs..

Ich bekomme durch meinen Studentenlogin fast alle Microsoft Produkte umsonst.. zB. Windows 7 Home 64bit.. Soll ich jetzt etwa rumheulen, dass sich jemand Windows 7 Ultimate gekauft hat und dadurch eine (Spiel)-Verbesserung "erworben" hat? Nein, das tue ich nicht, weil ich mit dem was ich habe zufrieden bin..


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> *
> 
> Movement, Raiderfahrung, Gruppenspiel, Klassenkenntnis und Geduld lassen sich eben nicht per Marken erfarmen oder gar gegen Geld kaufen. *



An für sich keine schlechte Idee

Im Blizzardshop

Movement = 5€
Raiderfahrung = 15€
Gruppenspiel = 10€
Klassenkenntnis = 30€
Geduld = Gratis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (28. April 2010)

Mounts sind schon grenzwertig...aber Items für Euro...wo kommen wir denn da hin?...
Ich glaube bei manchen sitzt das Geld echt zu locker...
Wenn es Items für Euro gibt, dann bin ich weg und da bin ich nicht der einzige...

Legendary für Euros ich glaub es hackt langsam...


----------



## Regine55 (28. April 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> würde mich persönlich nicht stören
> 
> 
> (und alle anderen, die in die gleiche bresche schlagen)
> ...




Ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine 2-4 Std verbringst, aber das geht locker. 
Such dir ne Stammgrp für Hc´s dann gilt folgendes: (ca. Werte)

15min/ Hero
5 Marken/Hero
20Marken/Stunde
40-80 Marken/ 2-4 Stunden
0,5-1,5 T9 Teil(e)/ Abend

5 Abende = Full T9

Wie man jetzt Monate für T9 brauchen kann ist mir Schleierhaft...


----------



## Brillenputztuch (28. April 2010)

Hier das wäre was für den Itemshop.


----------



## Stasjan (28. April 2010)

2-ter Ruhestein ist schon heftig,meiner Meinung nach.
Über Rüstungen brauchen wir gar nicht zu sprechen,glaube wenn es wirklich angekündigt wird dann gibt es mehr Flame Beiträge,als damals als die Retris hart generft wurden nach BC/Anfang Wotlk (incl. Beleidigungen unter der Gürtellinie)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. April 2010)

Wer heute noch heult dass man zu lange braucht um sich T9 zu erarbeiten der macht was falsch.
Die heros sind extrem kurz und bringen anständig marken (vor allem wenn man mit gildenmember als grp joinen kann).
Wenigstens ein bisschen Zeit muss man in ein Spiel investieren!


----------



## Imba-Noob (28. April 2010)

Den *2ten Ruhestein gibt es schon jetzt für 9.000 Gold* in Dalaran (Ring der Kirin Tor mit dem entsprechenden Updates).


----------



## Regine55 (28. April 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Den *2ten Ruhestein gibt es schon jetzt für 9.000 Gold* in Dalaran (Ring der Kirin Tor mit dem entsprechenden Updates).



Das ist eine Teleportmöglichkeit nach Dalaran. Keine Ruhestein!

Mein Ruhestein z.B. ist in Schlingendorntal ... 
denn Ich bin Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulkhor (28. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> ...Wie man jetzt Monate für T9 brauchen kann ist mir Schleierhaft...


an dieser stelle zitiere ich mich mal selbst:


Ulkhor schrieb:


> ...die *in der woche* gerade mal 2-4 std spielen, *kann* sich das über monate hinziehen ...


wer lesen kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt immer noch leute, die nur 30-40 min am stück online sein können. das sind dann so 1-2 ini's.
vorausgesetzt die run's sind immer erfolgreich, kommen da schon mal 5 wochen zusammen.
wenn man jetzt noch die run's miteinrechnest, die nicht erfolgreich in 15 min beendet sind, kommst du ganz schnell auf 2-3 monate^^
immerhin reden wir hier von leuten, die noch kein t9 haben, und meistens (nach meinen eigenen erfahrungen mit dem dungeonfinder) nicht oft in ne grp kommen, in der alle full t10 haben
... oder wie ich sie immer liebevoll nenne: ne kreuzigungsgruppe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (28. April 2010)

Sollte es Items im Shop zu erwerben geben, werde ich spekulieren,
dass halb Crack'jim aufhören wird, ich mit dazu.
Dann kann ich ja gleich nen free MMO mit Item Shop zocken.
Solche MMO´s sind für Leute ohne Skill und Ahnung, hauptsache FETT ÄPIX!
Aber am Besten wäre es, wenn es dann extra "Low-Bob-Server" kurz LBS, geben würde,
auf denen ein Item Shop existiert und sich die ganzen Low-Skillorz etc. köstlich amüsieren können.

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, dass oben über Mounts gesprochen wird.
Dies sind meiner Meinung auch für solche Sparren, die die Erfolge ohne "käufliche-Mounts" nicht hinbekommen.
IwtCWoWb! sage ich dazu nurnoch. Viel Spass beim Erraten.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. April 2010)

Wenig ahnung wa @Te?Ka ob das hier schon angesprochen wurde, allerdings wird man diesen "zweiten" Ruhestein, NICHT über den Itemshop, sondern über die Karten erhalten.
Und wieso müssen eig. nun soviele Schwarzseherisch werden?Uh es gibt 4-5 Pets, 1 Mount im Itemshop, NICHTS das auf "richtige" Items hindeutet.Aber bitteschön, wenn ihr den ganzen Tag lang, nichts besseres habt, regt euch drüber auf.


----------



## Sejro (28. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Ich gehöre selbst zu den Spielern mit wenig (Frei)zeit und entsprechend habe ich nicht das TOP ICC Gear mit meinen Charakteren.
> Auch besitze ich das Mount aus dem Itemshop, ABER, ich würde niemals geld für Rüstung oder Waffen dort investieren wollen.




sign,

selbe bei mir


----------



## Zaryul (28. April 2010)

Ohne beleidigend werden zu wollen.

Was für vollkommen stupide Idee.
Wenn Blizzard das macht, geh ich zu dir, und hau dir nen Klostein ins Gesicht, verlass dich drauf.

So zum Thema. Rüstung, Waffen und derlei Dinge gehören nicht in den Item Shop. Ich habe nicht so viel Geld dafür und auch nicht immer unendlich viel Zeit. Aber ich tue was für meine Items.
Mit Cata ändert sich das Erlangen der Items eh nochmal (10er = 25er, PVE-Punkte usw)...also verwahr dir deinen völlig bescheuerten Ideen bitte für ein Spiel wie Guild Wars oder Runes of Magic.
Aber in WoW...NEIN!!


Verzeiht bitte meine leichte Aggression in dem Post, aber wer auf solche dummen Ideen kommt, hat nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## Anonymus299 (28. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> *KEINE SPIELVERBESSRUNGS ITEMS IM ITEMSHOP!
> 
> PUNKT!*
> 
> ...



Damit ist alles gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im WoW-Forum diskutiert man gerade über einen zweiten Ruhestein, der im Itemshop käuflich sein soll (mit großer Aufregung).
> 
> ...


Selten soviel Blödsinn gelesen. 
Also das zweit/drittbeste Gear soll dann über den Itemshop kaufbar werden? Damit die Spieler mehr Spielspaß haben weil sie nicht die Zeit für Raids haben? 

1. Wenn sie keine Zeit für Raids aufbringen können dann brauchen sie das Gear auch nicht.
2. Wer Heros geht, für die in der Regel nicht viel Zeit drauf geht, kann sich ähnliches Gear sowieso über Marken holen.
3. Es bevorteilt die, die das Geld für Gear haben gegenüber die, die es nicht haben.
4. Folge davon wäre Massenkündigungen der WoW-Accounts.
5. Wer nicht die entsprechende Zeit für WoW aufbringen kann sollte es lassen.

6. (Nur für dich) Kauf dir am besten ein Single-Player Spiel wo du dir deine Ausrüstung ercheaten kannst, dann brauchst du es nicht so lange spielen. So ein Blödsinn....


----------



## Kersyl (28. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> *KEINE SPIELVERBESSRUNGS ITEMS IM ITEMSHOP!
> 
> PUNKT!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Draelion (28. April 2010)

'Das tut keinem weh, außer dem eigenen Geldbeutel. Damit rücken gutverdienende Spieler (im RL versteht sich) näher an die "viel Zeit habenden" Spieler im Spiel heran und die Kluft zwischen den Charakteren ist nicht mehr so groß.'

wtf?!
ganz im Gegenteil!
Und was machen die schlechtverdienenden Spieler im Bezug auf die 'viel Zeit habenden' ? 	
Diese haben nie das aktuell beste T-Set, denn sie haben weder die Zeit, es sich zu erspielen, noch überflüssiges Geld, mit dem sie sich aktuelle Sets kaufen könnten.
Die Kluft zwischen 'Casual' und 'Pro' vergrößert sich zunehmend!
Einziger unterschied: Die im RL wohlhabenderen casuals werden zu den pros gepackt.


Für mich im Allgemeinen eine echt harte Schnapsidee.


----------



## Brokulus (28. April 2010)

Blizzard hat schon gesagt, dass nur rein kosmetische Items verkauft werden...Vergiss diese Idee schnell wieder !


----------



## Anonymus299 (28. April 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat schon gesagt, dass nur rein kosmetische Items verkauft werden...Vergiss diese Idee schnell wieder !



Wobei das alles eine Frage der Definition ist.
Für manche ist auch das Flugmount schon nicht mehr nur kosmetisch sonder bringt einem schon vorteile. (Da ichs nicht habe kann ich jetzt schlecht irgendwelche weisheiten von mir geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BlizzLord (28. April 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat schon gesagt, dass nur rein kosmetische Items verkauft werden...Vergiss diese Idee schnell wieder !



Das muss aber (leider) nix heissen. Wenn Blizzard irgendwann Lust drauf hat Werte-Items zu verticken dann machen sie das auch.

Zum Thema: dagegen



> Wobei das alles eine Frage der Definition ist.
> Für manche ist auch das Flugmount schon nicht mehr nur kosmetisch sonder bringt einem schon vorteile. (Da ichs nicht habe kann ich jetzt schlecht irgendwelche weisheiten von mir geben
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist genauso schnell wie die anderen Mounts ergo bringt es nur einen optischen Vorteil.


----------



## oens (28. April 2010)

die einzige rüstung die ich mir persönlich in einem itemshop kaufen würde wäre das druiden-T3, da ich es für das set mit dem meisten style halte (ich weiss...T7(,5) ist dem sehr ähnlich...aber eben nicht gleich). aber andererseits ist classic-naxx eben kein lichking-naxx und ich habe meinen (ehrfürchtigen) respekt vor den trägern des kompletten 8-teiligen sets...vorallem wenn sie auch noch den atiesh ihr eigen nennen...


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2010)

oens schrieb:


> ich habe meinen (ehrfürchtigen) respekt vor den trägern des kompletten 8-teiligen sets...vorallem wenn sie auch noch den atiesh ihr eigen nennen...



Ich frag mich ja immer wie man eine Person für Items respektieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. April 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat schon gesagt, dass nur rein kosmetische Items verkauft werden...Vergiss diese Idee schnell wieder !





Toll.
Blizzard hat aber auch gesagt das es niemals Klassen und Fraktions wechsel kommen wird.Das es niemals ein Itemshop geben wird.Das man niemals von einem PvE, auf einem PvP Server transen kann....
Und was ist nun?Ich hoffe zwar auch, das im Itemshop keine Items rein kommen, aber naja wer weiss.


----------



## HolyGuree (28. April 2010)

Also erstmal wie viele andere hier, bin ich ebenfalls weg wenn auch nur das kleinste Rüstungsteil im Shop zu sehen ist. Ich denke wenn man WoW spielt und bewusst dafür bezahlt ist man irgendwo selber schuld wenn man weiß das man nicht genug freizeit hat um mit den anderen spielern (vom equip her) mitzuhalten. Zudem muss ich jetz einfach mal rumheulen das auch die t-sets iwie (sehr) leicht zu bekommen sind. Ich errinner mich gerne an die naxx und somit t7 zeiten zurück. Da is wnigsens nich jeder vollidiot an ein t teil gekommen. Mit t8 und t9 fng es an. Viel zu leicht zu bekommen. alle inis pr tag hat man locker schon ein teil (wer die zeit hat *g*). Aber trozdem wenn es t-teile oder andere rüstungen im shop erscheinen heißt es für mich: ADE WOW!

Mfg Guree


----------



## Rußler (28. April 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sollte sowas kommen wäre das für mich definitiv das Ende. WoW-quit.

Langsam reichts.

Ich hoffe dass endlich mal die ganze community mitmacht. Einfach mal ne Million Accounts kündigen. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ink0gnito (28. April 2010)

Die ganze Community, und dann nur 1 Million Accounts?WoW hat einige mehr <:
Ganz im ernst, selbst wenn 1 million abhauen würden, Blizzard würde mit den Items sicherlich viel gewinn fahren.Siehe Himmelsross in ein paar stunden paar Millionen eingesackt.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. April 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Toll.
> Blizzard hat aber auch gesagt das es niemals Klassen und Fraktions wechsel kommen wird.Das es niemals ein Itemshop geben wird.Das man niemals von einem PvE, auf einem PvP Server transen kann....


Diese Aussage ist falsch. Sie haben immer gesagt, dass es zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Pläne in die eine oder andere Richtung gibt. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Nachtglanz (28. April 2010)

Was Interessiert es mich ob andere Spieler ihr Equip gekauft oder erfarmt haben?

Solang es nicht Items zu kaufen gibt die besser sind als die, die man im Spiel erhalten kann.. is mir das doch schnurz egal.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. April 2010)

@Dagonzo

Findest du?Gut das ist wohl ansichtssache, für mich klingt beides nach dem Selben, und zwar nach "ne wird nicht kommen"


----------



## Pferdesalamie (28. April 2010)

also bin auch dafür aber der abstand zu alten Sachen sollte großer sein nicht so wie geschrieben wurde t10 und t8 
eher sowas wie bc oder pre -BC items die es beispiels weise mit nechsten addon ja nicht mehr geben wird zumgroßten teil
 beispiel wäre Verderbter Aschenbringer an den man nicht mehr rannt kommt sowas wären itesm wo ich sage "die können die ruig einbauen aber nix aus aktuelen contad sollte nix sein", das kann man sich ja selber farmen noch
wen ich überlege Mit dk würde ich das schwert schon gerne haben hab aber keine changse es zubekommen da ich nicht ins alte naxx reinkomme
*
*


----------



## Dagonzo (28. April 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Findest du?Gut das ist wohl ansichtssache, für mich klingt beides nach dem Selben, und zwar nach "ne wird nicht kommen"


Tja wenn du den Unterschied nicht erkennst, kann ich auch nichts machen^^

Wenn ich meinen Internet-Provider frage, wenn die nächste Preissenkung kommt, bekomme ich auch nur die Antwort, das derzeit keine Pläne dafür vorliegen, was aber nicht heisst das sie das niemals machen würden.


----------



## sedonium (28. April 2010)

schlichte antwort: Nein

gab es noch nie, gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben.

die ganze epische Luft wäre aus dem Spiel raus.


----------



## Natálya (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Jegliche, nicht mehr aktuelle Rüstung (und Waffen) sollte Blizzard für harte Währung in einem Itemshop anbieten. Z.B. wäre, wenn T10 aktuell ist T8 oder T9 im itemshop zu erwerben.



Ja und, ich lauf auch noch in T9 rum (als Restodruide), weil der 4er Setbonus einfach geil ist. Nur weil T10 grad das höchstlevlige Itemset ist, heißt das nicht, dass die "alten" Itemsets nichts mehr taugen.

Ich bin strikt gegen so eine Änderung, weil es 1. ein SPIEL ist, d.h. ich erSPIELE mir die Inhalte. 2. Zahlen wir schon eine monatliche Pauschaule, jetzt auch noch Geld für Waffen/Rüstungen zu verlagen ist Mist. Entweder monatliche Gebühr oder Itemshop, aber nicht beides. 3. Finde ich die "Kluft" zwischen Topspielern und Casuals eh schon recht gering. Es ist meiner Meinung nach echt einfach geworden sich gut auszustatten und wenn ich das Beste vom Besten haben will, dann muss ich nun mal Zeit investieren, das ist bei jedem Spiel so.

Allerdings habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass sich dieser Blizzshop in genau diese Richtung entwickelt: erst warens nur Pets, dann ein Mount, jetzt evtl. ein 2. Ruhestein. Das sind noch keine großen Dinge, die das Spiel als solches beeinflussen, aber es wird trotzdem immer etwas "größeres", "besseres". Also warum nicht irgendwann Rüstungen und Waffen einführen? T10 für 50 Euro, oder so. Aber eins ist sicher, dann bin ich weg. ^^


----------



## sedonium (28. April 2010)

@ Natálya

Das stimmt schon, der Schritt von total unnützen items die man sich im shop kaufen kann wie pets usw

bis zu nützlichen mounts ist schon ein recht großer.

Wobei man ja auch den Spektraltiger im endeffekt für Geld kaufen konnte (ohne ende die Trading cards kaufen )


----------



## benwingert (28. April 2010)

man könnte das kaufen zb begrenzen dass man zb nur t8 kaufen kann und auch nur wenn man mit einem char schon besseres eq hat. weil das eq famrne mit einer reinen dd klasse dauert extrem lange besonders weil man erst mit vergleichsweise guten gear in hdr kommt wo die meisten schätze warten. wenn das ganze so gelöst werden würde und nicht die aktuellen sets angeboten werden (evtl auchnur eine art "hero-starterkit" um auf 80 mit dem twink gleich in heros loslegen zu können) hätte ich persönlich nichts dagegen

edit: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behallten


----------



## BillyChapel (28. April 2010)

So wie ich das sehe ist nur EIN Beitrag dabei, der nicht grundsätzlich gegen Rüstungsverkauf im Itemshop ist. Ich versteh ja, dass die ambitionierten WoW-Spieler komplett dagegen sind und zugegeben, ich hab noch nichtmal ein Haustier mit echtem Geld bei Blizzard gekauft, aber es gibt im Spiel eine Entwicklung, die alles andere als "gut" zu bezeichnen ist und diese Entwicklung betrifft das Verhalten vieler top-ausgerüsteter Spieler. Mit Itemshop könnte man entgegenwirken.

Beispiel PvP: Ich habe mit BC viel PvP gespielt, mit mehreren Chars, mit Lich King wegen der Arenabindung für Topequip, 1000 Winter und den von der Spielzahl her unausgeglichenen BG's (Auge 10:2 Spieler) PvP links liegen gelassen und HC's gespielt. Irgendwann wollte ich wieder im PvP einsteigen... Nun, da wird man von Spielern angemault, man solle gefälligst BG's erst mit gutem Equip spielen, da bekommt man vom Schurken einen oder zwei Schläge und kippt um, da ist an ein vernünftiges und die Gruppe unterstützendes Spielen nicht zu denken. Also, wenn ich dann im Itemshop eine Rüstung kaufen kann, die wenigstens ansatzweise für BG's geeignet ist und immer noch technisch unterhalb des Topequips bleibt, wer leidet dann darunter? Die Mitspieler, weil sie dann einen besseren Spielpartner haben? Leidet das Spiel darunter, weil dann die Spieler von der Ausrüstung her nicht mehr so weit auseinander liegen? Ist es wirklich Sinn des Spiels, dass ein 80er BG-Anfänger sich beschimpfen lassen muss, instant umfällt wenn er einen Schurkenstich bekommt und über zig Tage Spielzeit einfach nur "leiden" muss und absolut keinen Spielspass hat? Hier im Forum wird immer wieder vom "SKILL" gesprochen, den jeder Spieler haben sollte. Dann lasst auch den skill das BG entscheiden und nicht die Ausrüstung! Michael Schuhmacher fährt ja jetzt bekanntlich wieder in der Formel 1...muss er jetzt ohne Seiten- und Heckflügel starten, weils für die anderen unfair wäre, die in der letzten Saison alle Rennen machten und der Michael keines und neu ist? Muss er sich erst seine Spoiler verdienen? Leute... euch fehlt der Sportsgeist. Wenn ihr euch im BG messt, dann doch bitte auf Augenhöhe!!! Was ist denn das für ein Schrott, wenn einer nur so leuchtet vor lauter Rüstung und kaum noch stehen kann und der andere mit einem t-shirt anfangen muss und schon vom Anblick her aus den Schuhen kippt. 

Beispiel PvE: Wie oben erwähnt hatte ich entgegen BC mit Lich King viele Inis gespielt. Das war schön, das machte auch Spass und die spassigsten Inis waren die, bei denen es nicht so rund lief. Da wurde eine Schurkin angesprochen, weil sie laut recount nur 950 dps (!!!) hatte. Jedem war klar, dass sie noch nicht so weit war, der Durchschnittsschaden lag damals bei 1600-1900 dps. Na und... es ist ohne wipe gegangen, ganz einfach, weil man sich bemüht hat! Mein Main-Char ist bei diesem dps geblieben, weil ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf immer wieder die gleiche Ini hatte (und somit andere Chars hochzog). Wenn ich heute sehe, wie 5000dpsler durch die HC Inis jagen, es einfach nicht schnell genug gehen kann, der Tank angemault wird, weil er die Aggro nicht halten kann (jaja, gibt halt auch Tankanfänger), der Heiler angemault wird, weil er nicht heilen kann, die DD's einfach losstürmen, frei nach dem Motto "Macht mal, ich will nach 5 Minuten wieder raus"...dann sind wir an dem Punkt, wo Blizzard nicht einkalkuliert hat, dass die Spieler keinen Spass mehr haben wollen, sondern nur noch die paar Marken erbeuten wollen. Und wo ist dann das Problem, wenn im Itemshop Rüstung angeboten wird, die dann der beschimpfte Spieler kaufen kann. Oder glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass sich ein vernünftiger Mensch, der eigentlich Spass und Vergnügen haben will, sich beschimpfen lassen muss, von irgendwelchen unsozialen, egomanen Dummköpfen? Warum sollte der Spieler ein paar Tage Marken farmen und sich dabei vorkommen, als wäre er im Kindergarten? Denkt mal darüber nach. 

Wie gesagt, nur Rüstung deutlich unterhalb des Topgears im Itemshop. Ich verstehe, dass ihr euch aufregt, aber mit dieser Methode kommt ein bisschen mehr "Friede" ins Spiel.

Und noch was... es ist eine Minderheit, die sich so unsozial verhält, die sich als Dummköpfe outen, aber unter dieser Minderheit leidet das Spiel und auch das Ansehen. Diese Minderheit macht die Stimmung und gibt dem Spiel sein Gesicht. Glaubt ihr nicht? Kauft ihr ein neues Auto, an dem am Kotflügel ein Kratzer ist? Warum nicht, der Kratzer macht doch nur 0,1% der Lackfläche aus? Oder kauft ihr ein Buch, in dem eine Seite fehlt? Nein, das geht nur als Mängelexemplar (wenn überhaupt) über die Theke auch wenn nur 1% der Seiten fehlen. Das kann man beliebig weiterspinnen. Das Gesamtbild eines Produktes wird von seinen Mängeln bestimmt! Also liegt es eigentlich im Sinne jedes vernünftigen WoW-Spielers, die "Kratzer" aus dem Spiel zu entfernen (oder zumindest zu ächten). Dann erübrigt sich wirklich ein Itemshop für Waffen und Rüstungen.

Mal 30 Sekunden darüber nachdenken, schadet nicht!

Gruß Billy


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist nur EIN Beitrag dabei, der nicht grundsätzlich gegen Rüstungsverkauf im Itemshop ist. Ich versteh ja, dass die ambitionierten WoW-Spieler komplett dagegen sind und zugegeben, ich hab noch nichtmal ein Haustier mit echtem Geld bei Blizzard gekauft, aber es gibt im Spiel eine Entwicklung, die alles andere als "gut" zu bezeichnen ist und diese Entwicklung betrifft das Verhalten vieler top-ausgerüsteter Spieler. Mit Itemshop könnte man entgegenwirken.
> 
> Beispiel PvP: Ich habe mit BC viel PvP gespielt, mit mehreren Chars, mit Lich King wegen der Arenabindung für Topequip, 1000 Winter und den von der Spielzahl her unausgeglichenen BG's (Auge 10:2 Spieler) PvP links liegen gelassen und HC's gespielt. Irgendwann wollte ich wieder im PvP einsteigen... Nun, da wird man von Spielern angemault, man solle gefälligst BG's erst mit gutem Equip spielen, da bekommt man vom Schurken einen oder zwei Schläge und kippt um, da ist an ein vernünftiges und die Gruppe unterstützendes Spielen nicht zu denken. Also, wenn ich dann im Itemshop eine Rüstung kaufen kann, die wenigstens ansatzweise für BG's geeignet ist und immer noch technisch unterhalb des Topequips bleibt, wer leidet dann darunter? Die Mitspieler, weil sie dann einen besseren Spielpartner haben? Leidet das Spiel darunter, weil dann die Spieler von der Ausrüstung her nicht mehr so weit auseinander liegen? Ist es wirklich Sinn des Spiels, dass ein 80er BG-Anfänger sich beschimpfen lassen muss, instant umfällt wenn er einen Schurkenstich bekommt und über zig Tage Spielzeit einfach nur "leiden" muss und absolut keinen Spielspass hat? Hier im Forum wird immer wieder vom "SKILL" gesprochen, den jeder Spieler haben sollte. Dann lasst auch den skill das BG entscheiden und nicht die Ausrüstung! Michael Schuhmacher fährt ja jetzt bekanntlich wieder in der Formel 1...muss er jetzt ohne Seiten- und Heckflügel starten, weils für die anderen unfair wäre, die in der letzten Saison alle Rennen machten und der Michael keines und neu ist? Muss er sich erst seine Spoiler verdienen? Leute... euch fehlt der Sportsgeist. Wenn ihr euch im BG messt, dann doch bitte auf Augenhöhe!!! Was ist denn das für ein Schrott, wenn einer nur so leuchtet vor lauter Rüstung und kaum noch stehen kann und der andere mit einem t-shirt anfangen muss und schon vom Anblick her aus den Schuhen kippt.
> 
> ...



Einer der intelligentesten Beiträge, die ich hier je lesen durfte, nur in einem Punkt stimme ich nicht zu. Es ist die Schuld von Blizzard, weil sie so ein System einbauen und der Spieler, dass sie sich so asozial verhalten, dass der Anfänger/Neuling whatever keinen Spaß auf PvP oder PvE hat... erlebe die gleiche Situation mit meinem Tanktwink... bzw. habe es erlebt, weil ich einfach nicht einsehe, für irgendwelche Vollhonks meinen Kopf hinzuhalten... vor allem, wenn 30k HP denen zu wenig ist für Heros. 


Nicht im Itemshop sollte man eine solche Rüstung bekommen, sondern etwa über die Berufe... wäre doch mal eine Idee, da wieder Schwung reinzubringen. Natürlich mit erschwinglichen Materialien.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Einer der intelligentesten Beiträge, die ich hier je lesen durfte, nur in einem Punkt stimme ich nicht zu. Es ist die Schuld von Blizzard, weil sie so ein System einbauen und der Spieler, dass sie sich so asozial verhalten, dass der Anfänger/Neuling whatever keinen Spaß auf PvP oder PvE hat...



Also Blizz wüd ich keine Schuld geben.
Wenn alle wenigstens ein bisschen hilfsbereit gegenüber neulingen wären, wäre alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Destructix (28. April 2010)

Dieser 2. Ruhestein ist eine Lootkarte aus dem TCG mit einer Chance von 1:300 oder so... nix Itemshop.

Hier kann man getrost dicht machen.


----------



## BillyChapel (28. April 2010)

@Ceiwyn
Das wäre natürlich das Optimale, wenn man über Berufe an die Rüstung käme. Das wäre allemal besser als so ein Itemshop. Aber dazu müsste Blizzard das Crafting-System ändern und anpassen. Ich glaube, das ist aufwändiger für die, als die Sachen in einem Itemshop zu verschachern (da bekommen sie ja echt Kohle dafür). 

Es war ja schonmal ein Fortschritt in Lich King, die blauen PvP-Sachen auf Stufe 78 mit Abhärtung...aber leider war das Equip schneller "out" als man dachte. Ok...neu gedacht: Was spricht dagegen, Rüstung per Beruf herzustellen, die ein Set unterhalb des Topequips angesiedelt ist? Ich würde lieber Material farmen, als mit Vollhonks (wie du sie nennst) auf Markenfarmen zu gehen.

Schöne Grüße
Billy


----------



## sedonium (28. April 2010)

*Es ist ja an sich nichts neues, dass man *

items / mounts mit dem Segen von Blizzard auch außerhalb des Games erstehen kann.

Ich muss da an den Spektraltiger vom TCG Outlands denken.

Den gabs ja auch schon mit Burning Crusade,

und da hat sich KEINER beschwert.

Allerdings war es auch erheblich schwerer an so einen ranzukommen (viel Glück oder 300&#8364;+ ebay ^^)


----------



## D@rksun (28. April 2010)

Oder im Blizzshop oder per Lootkarte brauch das Ding nicht habe schon alle 7Min meinen Astralen Rückruf xD


----------



## Shaila (28. April 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> *Es ist ja an sich nichts neues, dass man *
> 
> items / mounts mit dem Segen von Blizzard auch außerhalb des Games erstehen kann.
> 
> ...



Nein, definitiv keiner. Niemand. Auf keinen Fall. Bei dem Thread kann ich ansonsten nur den Kopf schütteln. Ich denke da ist jedes Wort zu viel. Da bleibt nurnoch hoffen.


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (28. April 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Nicht nur dich, außer die Monats gebühren fallen weg dann würde ich es vielleicht weiterspielen.




das wird nicht passieren. denn blizz wird warscheinlich nur 2/3 seines einkommens mit den monatsraten einnehmen wenn es sich nur auf den itemshop verlässt. es gibt nicht nur faule gamer die sichs einfach kaufen. natürlich, wenn man nicht oft raiden kann und aber wegen der gilde aufm neuesten stand sein muss isses ja noch ok. aber sonst isses nur abzockerei.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (28. April 2010)

Natürlich mein Freund....
Dann rennen nimmer T9 equippte mit 3k dps rum sondern mit 2k weil sie ihren char noch weniger spielen können oO


----------



## Servon (28. April 2010)

Für 80 € einfach ein Set, mit dem ich für ein bis zwei Monate im Endgame mitspielen kann. Um als Quereinsteiger mal kurz mitzuspielen. 

So spart man sich einen Monat Farmerei oder Sachen auf die man keine Lust hat, damit man mitspielen kann.


----------



## Schmeedt (28. April 2010)

Also ich wäre prinzipiell auch gegen Ausrüstungen per Item-shop.
Ich freue mich auch über jedes neue Teil das meinen Char etwas verbessert, auch wenn ich weniger Zeit im Spiel verbringe als andere.

Also ein klares nein dazu.

MfG


----------



## Xartoss (28. April 2010)

selber farmen macht laune .... wenn man die chance bekommt ... 

bei uns aufm server isses leider so, das man in normale heros schon EQcheck macht .... sorry iss genauso sinnlos wie Items kaufen ... 

teile , die NICHT das spiel beeinflussen , z.b. mount , optische sachen ( wappenröcke , frisuren usw ) usw ... kaufbar im shop ... warum nich, hab mir selbst den flugdeichselhirsch geholt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ÄhmÄffGeh Xartoss


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. April 2010)

Dann sollen se noch bei den Items draufschreiben. "Dieser Char hat zuviel Geld" oder so was
Ich bin da voll gegen, bin selber jemand der nich so Top Equipte Chars hat aber trotzdem würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen mir für Geld Rüstung zu kaufen, wo bleibt da der Spaß?
T9 hat man in ein bis zwei wochen auch als Casual/Wenigspieler. Also wofür Geld ausgeben, wer Geld für so etwas ausgibt hat meiner Meinung nach nicht verstanden worum es in einem Spiel geht.


----------



## Kankru (28. April 2010)

Schwachsinn! Sollte sowas passieren gehen die guten Spieler und zurück bleiben die Poser und Schwachmaten!

Achja, btw, warum gear kaufen wenn eh ab Cata 10er und 25er den gleichen Mist droppen?


----------



## Gen91 (28. April 2010)

Welche Schere klafft denn zwischen top und casual gear?!? KEINE!! Jeder kann mit eher geringem Zeitaufwand full t9 werden und viele 245er Items dazu bekommen, man kann ohne je einen Raid besucht zu haben full t10 bekommen!! Dauert zwar eine Weile aber is möglich. Man kann ohne je einen Raid im t7-9 content besucht zu haben Icc10er ready werden (vom Gear gesprochen -.-, sind dann zwar alle equipt aber trotzdem totale gimps im Spiel). Bitte, bitte wieder wie in BC gute Items für gute Spieler, dann könnte man sich ja sogar fast auf Addons wie Gearscore verlassen.


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Naja, das wäre dann aber für die Kinder oder Beamten die nicht wissen das man für Leistung auch etwas tun muss.

Absolute Schwachsinnsidee


----------



## Casp (28. April 2010)

Dammbruch.


----------



## Acho (28. April 2010)

Leute wo bleibt der Spass dann am spielen wenn mann sich das Zeug aus dem Shop kaufen würde? 

Ich hab dafür kein Verständnis. Ich erarbeite mir lieber meine Sachen und kann dann stolz auf mich sein.

Und noch was: ES IST UND BLEIBT EIN SPIEL !!!! Das vergessen leider viele hier. Spielt und habt Spaß so wie es ist.


MfG
Acho


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Welche Schere klafft denn zwischen top und casual gear?!? KEINE!! Jeder kann mit eher geringem Zeitaufwand full t9 werden und viele 245er Items dazu bekommen, man kann ohne je einen Raid besucht zu haben full t10 bekommen!! Dauert zwar eine Weile aber is möglich. Man kann ohne je einen Raid im t7-9 content besucht zu haben Icc10er ready werden (vom Gear gesprochen -.-, sind dann zwar alle equipt aber trotzdem totale gimps im Spiel). Bitte, bitte wieder wie in BC gute Items für gute Spieler, dann könnte man sich ja sogar fast auf Addons wie Gearscore verlassen.



Sonst gehts dir noch gut? Unglaublich, welche Arroganz und Ignoranz manche Spieler an den Tag legen. Welchen Nachteil hast du, wenn andere Leute auch in ICC kommen? Du packst das erste Viertel nicht? Dann such dir ne Stammgruppe... und schon ist das Problem gelöst. Aber Hauptsache, man gönnt dem Nachbarn die Butter auf dem Brot nicht. 


Neid, Neid, Neid. Das ist alles, was die WoW-Community noch ausmacht.


----------



## -Migu- (28. April 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> <br />Welche Schere klafft denn zwischen top und casual gear?!? KEINE!! Jeder kann mit eher geringem Zeitaufwand full t9 werden und viele 245er Items dazu bekommen, man kann ohne je einen Raid besucht zu haben full t10 bekommen!! Dauert zwar eine Weile aber is möglich. Man kann ohne je einen Raid im t7-9 content besucht zu haben Icc10er ready werden (vom Gear gesprochen -.-, sind dann zwar alle equipt aber trotzdem totale gimps im Spiel). Bitte, bitte wieder wie in BC gute Items für gute Spieler, dann könnte man sich ja sogar fast auf Addons wie Gearscore verlassen.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

LOL? Ich hab keinen T7/T8 Content geraidet... Ich hab mir mein T9 auch schnell durch Marken besorgt. 
Jedoch bin ich lange kein Gimp.. Ich spiele genau seit 3.0., habe viele Chars gezockt bis iwie lvl 50 bis ich meine fav. Klasse gefunden hab.
Das ist mein einziger Main. Ich raide noch nicht lange.. 

Bin ich jetzt ein Gimp? Obwohl ich in PdK25 am meisten HPS habe und am wenigsten Overheal?  <- Frau Ann Geber hat mir schon nen Keks geschenkt, brauchst mir keinen mehr anbieten.


Du bist nur arrogant.. sorry.. mir gehn allgemein die Leute auf den Keks die meinen sie seien voll Pro nur weil sie BC und Vanilla gespielt haben...


----------



## Totebone (28. April 2010)

wow dann hätt ich als shamie ja 4 Ruhesteine, den Dala-Ring mal zugezählt


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> im WoW-Forum diskutiert man gerade über einen zweiten Ruhestein, der im Itemshop käuflich sein soll (mit großer Aufregung).


Diesbezüglich sei zu sagen, dass es ein weiteres Funitem ist. Ein zweiter Ruhestein ist weder für PvP- noch für PvE Spieler ein Charakter aufwertendender Vorteil.



> [Rüstung im Itemshop]
> Wer verliert?
> [...]


Ganz klar: das Spiel.
Stell dir vor zu T10 Zeiten hätte sich jeder Hanz und Franz T9 gegen Bares holen können um in ICC mitzumachen.
Wenigstens die Triumphmarken mussten noch in 5 Mann Instanzen erspielt werden.
Stell dir vor, dass selbst dieses kleine bisschen Übung im Umgang mit der eigenen Klasse (und Specc) wegfallen würde.

Ich kann zwar anhand meiner Erfahrungen beurteilen, aber man kann es doch schon an den eBay-Chars sehen:
- Kein Skill
- Keine Ahnung vom Spiel
- Und keine Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse

Faktor Zeit: Wer sich für den aktuellen Content bereit macht um diesen in 2-4 Stunden, 1-2 mal pro Woche anzutreten, der hat auch Zeit sich beispielsweise durch Marken equivalente Rüstung zu erspielen. 

Faktor Rumposen: Kann man auch mit alten Tiersets.

Wenn es in die Richtung geht, dass Equip regelrecht egal wird (nicht verwechseln mit "Mindestanforderungen für eine Instanz/Raid"), Rüssi im Itemshop gegen Geld gekauft werden kann und praktisch jeder ohne Vorkenntnisse in Spieler platzt die sich Mühe geben um irgendetwas zu erreichen, ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert.
Für mich wärs das dann mit WoW. 

Aber ernsthaft: Wenn Blizz jemals vorgehabt hätte Rüstung gegen Bares anzubieten, hätten sie es schon viel früher getan. Stattdessen wurde das Spiel attraktiver für Gelegenheitsspieler gemacht und ich denke auf diesem Weg wird die Zukunft von World of Warcraft weiterlaufen.Das bestätigt Blizzard ja bereits mit der einen Loottable für 10/25er und einer ID (wobei ich mich da frage, warum sie nicht gleich die 25er Raids abschaffen, denn diese werden langsam aussterben - denkt zurück an die 40er Raids, die gibts heutzutage auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Ale4Sale (29. April 2010)

Dir ist bei deiner Agumentation leider entgangen, warum einer, der nicht besonders viel spielt und deshalb keine Möglichkeit hat an bestes Gear zu kommen einen Haufen Geld ausgeben sollte, um dies zu erreichen. Was nützt es ihm soviel Geld zu investieren nur um paar Mal die Woche Heros oder Mal einen Randomraid zu machen? Und was, wenn diese Items wieder outdatet sind? Nochmal ein neues Set kaufen?

Die Verlierer bei deiner Idee sind nicht die Poser, die gibt es überall und wird es auch immer geben, egal wieviele revolutionäre Vorschläge noch vorgebracht werden, um das zu vermeiden. Posen gehört zum menschlichen und individuell zum männlichen Geltungsdrang. Der Verlierer ist eigentlich niemand, weil die Items theoretisch jeder kaufen könnte. Aber als Wenig-Spieler hat man hier nichts gewonnen. 

Die "harten" Spieler stehen da, wo sie vorher auch standen und Wenig-Spieler mit Geld zum Hintern abwischen freuen sich. Genau wie sich jetzt die kategorischen Vorzeigeversager an ihren Ebay-Chars erfreuen. An der Situation ändert sich also genau gar nichts.


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2010)

Wundert mich das dieses Topic immer noch offen ist - ist es unter Mißachtung der Buffedregeln entstanden ...

dann

Muss die Menschheit heutzutage eigentlich nur noch jammern ohne Ende?!
Ist ja schrecklich!

Bestes Beispiel - so passend zu dem hier und dem Gejammere - habe ich gestern erlebt.

Da wurde ich gestern auf der Straße angesprochen ( gar von 2 Menschen), ob ich mir jetzt ne Dauerwelle hab machen lassen.
Beiden konnte ich nur sagen, die Locken seien natürlich.
Darauf fing die eine "Dame" gleich an zu jammern und klagen.
"Wieso muss ich zum Friseur, um mir Dauerwelle machen zu lassen und der Andere bekommt sie gratis?
Das ist sowas von ungerecht!" (und mit was für einem Ton ...)

Mein Gott, noch gibt es im Shop nur paar Nettigkeiten.
Dem Einen gefällt's - dem Anderen nicht.
Meint Ihr, Blizzard hört auf so paar Hansels und kippt den Shop wieder?
Und so lange nix Anderes angeboten ist, sind angebliche Pläne reinste Spekulation.

Verwendet doch Eure Energie eher mal für was Sinnvolles, als nur solche ?? Topics zu erstellen - 
und ebenso sinnfrei darüber zu diskutieren und philosophieren!.

So wie hier diskutiert wird, frage ich mich, ob so mancher wirklich schonmal WoW gespielt hat bzw. es noch tut.

Und wenn wer mit WoW aufhören will ... bitte nur zu.
Nur macht Euch mit solchen Ankündigungen bitte nicht wichtiger, als Ihr es seid!
Denn 12 Mio Spieler minus 199 - sind immer noch so in etwa 12 Mio.
Da weint niemand den Aufhörern hinterher.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Gen91 (29. April 2010)

@Ceiwyn und -Migu-

ich hab kein vanilla gespielt und währen BC auch nur t4 Content geraidet, da ich zu spät begonnen habe, um noch das equip für t5-6 content zu sammeln.

Genau diese Zeit ist heute nicht mehr von Nöten, jeder kann egal, wie schlecht er sein mag schnell auf t9 equippen und meint, er könne sofort t10 raiden, ohne das Gruppenspiel im 10er und 25er jemals gelernt zu haben. Während BC hat jeder erst einmal in Kara das Spiel im 10er Gelernt und wurde dann mit Maggi und Gruul an den 25er Modus herangeführt und konnte es nach und nach lernen, sodass man dann, als man im t5er und t6er content ankam schon einiges an erfahrung vorweisen (Ausnahmen gibts immer).
Und ja mit meinem Main habe ich ne Stammgrp und es läuft, 
aber wenn ich dann mal mitm Twink und n paar Freunden nen rnd Icc25er raid aufmachen, kann ich die Leute ja nur nach equip bzw. dem Erfolg von gelegten Bossen gehen und was man da häufig mit hat ist einfach nur peinlich. Die richtige Ausrüstung bekommt man schnell durch Marken, die richtigen Sockel und die Skillung aus Foren. Aber den "Skill" kann man sich kaum anlesen. Ich kenne viele, die mit WotLK mit WoW angefangen haben und zu Beginn in Naxx wirklich gimpig waren, aber nach einiger Zeit und mit Ulduar dann jedoch alles gelernt hatten und nu super spielen können. Jedoch ist die "Naxx-Lernphase" weggefallen, das macht einfach viele Rnd-Raids kaputt.
Wären die Marken geblieben, wie sie waren, müsste jeder über 5er heros -> Naxx -> Ulduar -> PDK und schließlich Icc.
ok, ziehen lassen kann man sich immer, dies sind dann aber meistens Twinks von full equipten, oder Leute, die ne Auszeit hatten und nu von Freunden gezogen werden.

Und wenn so ein Shop kommt, werden sich (eher schlechte Spieler, da sie sie sonst nich an gutes equip kommen) das gute im Shop kaufen und wieder Raids verstopfen und unmöglich machen. Wenn Blizzard die Gegenstände markieren würde 
(ein Symbol für Shop, eins für Marken, eins für Ak [oder ähnliches in Cata] und eins für reguläre Drops aus Inis) dann kann man daran wenigstens noch unterscheiden.


----------



## WR^Velvet (29. April 2010)

Also ich bin absolut gegen, irgend welche Leistungsverbessernde Items per Shop zu verscherbeln.
Bin genau deswegen von den F2P Games weggegangen.
Auch ist es völlig Egal ob es "LowItems" oder Bestequip ist.
Mit den ganzen Stylekram kann ich gut leben, von mir aus auch Kostüme für die Poser.
Aber alles andere wie Waffen, Rüstungen, Tränke oder Enchantings gehören doch eher in die ItemMall eines Free2Play games und haben in nen Spiel wo man eh schon seine Monatlichen Gebühren abdrückt nix verloren.
Aber ich befürchte das es durchaus so kommen wird das sich P2P und F2P vermischen. Geld stinkt halt nicht, also viel Geld erst recht nicht.


----------



## Quezakotl (29. April 2010)

OBERPFUI!

Mehr gibts nich zu sagen.


----------



## WeizenGodd (29. April 2010)

macht keinen Sinn weil: nur wer seinen char viel spielt wird ihn auch beherrschen. D.h. dann würden Items NOCH weniger über skill aussagen als sie ohnehin schon tun. Und mal ehrlich, es braucht echt kein Mensch mehr gut equipte Leute mit keinem Skill, davon gibts schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Bioernus (29. April 2010)

bloss nicht!!!!

vielleicht kennt ihr auch runes of magic. ich kenne es über einen freund vom zusehen.
die leute dort können nicht mit ihren klassen umgehen. nachvollziehbarerweise, weil sie jede schwierige situation statt spielerisch durch den zukauf von irgendwelchen sachen lösen.

und nebenbei, wer oben mitspielen will, zahlt dort auf den monat bezogen mehr als wir ;-)


----------



## BlizzLord (29. April 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Welche Schere klafft denn zwischen top und casual gear?!? KEINE!! Jeder kann mit eher geringem Zeitaufwand full t9 werden und viele 245er Items dazu bekommen, man kann ohne je einen Raid besucht zu haben full t10 bekommen!! Dauert zwar eine Weile aber is möglich. Man kann ohne je einen Raid im t7-9 content besucht zu haben Icc10er ready werden (vom Gear gesprochen -.-, sind dann zwar alle equipt aber trotzdem totale gimps im Spiel). Bitte, bitte wieder wie in BC gute Items für gute Spieler, dann könnte man sich ja sogar fast auf Addons wie Gearscore verlassen.



So ist das also nur weil ich mein Gear leichter bekomme als du bin ich jetzt auto. ein schlechter Spieler.

Danke, wusste gar nicht das ich schlecht spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (29. April 2010)

also für mich gilt: ein rüstungsteil im itemshop=wow quit^^


----------



## Nasrem (29. April 2010)

Ich weiss net obs schon wer vor mir gepostet hat, hier auf jedenfall die Stellungnahme von Blizz, zu Charterverbessernden Items via Blizz-Shop.
Blizzard hat nämlich schon von anfang an, als sie den Blizzard-Shop vorgestellt haben, Stellung zu diesem Thema bezogen,und wiederholen dies Regel mäßig.
Es gibt keine, und es werden auch nie Items im Shop zu erwerben, sein die einen Spieler gegenüber einem anderen, der nicht dort Kauft bevorteiligt. Weiterhin heisst es laut Blizzard, das die Items sich nur auf Fun oder Fanartikel beschränken werden. 

Im Klartext: Sowas wie nen 2ten Ruhestein den man da Kaufen kann, werden die genausowenig zur verfügung stellen, wie veraltete Rüstungen.
Denn Gerade bei der Ausrüstung, wäre dies eine Bevorteiligung gegenüber anderen. Es Gibt noch viele Leute die WoW-Classic oder WoW-BC Spielen und Wrath nicht installiert haben. Würde man denen jetzt beispielsweise ermöglichen, T5-Setteile im Item-Shop zu Kaufen wäre das ein erheblicher Vorteil für diese Spieler, die ihren BC-Char zwar auf 70 haben, aber ansonsten nur Selten in Raids kommen weil se zu Schlecht sind.
Reicht es denn nicht das seit dem Addon Gearscore, dutzende N00bs auf den Servern rumrennen, die nen Ach so tollen GS von 6000 haben, aber nichtmal annähernd wissen, wie se das Maximum aus ihren Equip Rausholen(EBay-Chars lassen grüßen, ist bei denen ja dasselbe).
Für gewöhlich lass ich solche Gearscorespinner die sich für Gott halten, weil se so nen hohen Gearscore haben eiskalt auf die Schnautze falln, wennse dochmal zuviel Aggro machen, als Heiler sitz ich da am längeren Hebel, und wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin erst recht.
Also glaubt net das es in Zukunft irgendwann Boosteritems im Shop gibt, denn das wäre gegen Blizzards Pläne.


----------



## WR^Velvet (29. April 2010)

Bioernus schrieb:


> bloss nicht!!!!
> 
> vielleicht kennt ihr auch runes of magic. ich kenne es über einen freund vom zusehen.
> die leute dort können nicht mit ihren klassen umgehen. nachvollziehbarerweise, weil sie jede schwierige situation statt spielerisch durch den zukauf von irgendwelchen sachen lösen.
> ...


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe selbst lange RoM gespielt.
Die gut equipten Leute dort beherrschen sehr wohl ihre Chars. Dort kann man keine fertigen Items kaufen sondern "lediglich" Zeugs um die eigenen Items deutlich zu verstärken.
Dennoch braucht man erst mal die Items. Und selbige dort zu bekommen ist um weiten schwieriger als in WoW.
Habe dort zu Zeiten wo das lvcap noch bei 50 lag mehr als 200 mal die eine Ini besucht um mein Set zusammen zu farmen.
Selbst dann hatte mir immer noch ein Teil gefehlt und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad war das auch nicht ohne.
Ein Boss dort hat es Teilweise geschafft mich, als Tank, zu 1hiten. Und ich war mehr als angemessen für diese Ini equiped.
Aus dem Itemshop dort kann man Items kaufen um sein Equip mit 10% Chance zu entchanten oder man hat die Möglichkeit nur TopStats auf ein Item zu zaubern wogegen andere mind 2 Crapstats drauf bekommen. Bei 6 Möglichen Stats Pro Item sollte der Vorteil jener schon klar sein.

In F2P Games kann man nur oben mitspielen wenn man gut investiert. Gibt Chaoten die dort mehrere 100 Teuros im Monat investieren.
Das ist der Grund warum ich zu WoW gewechselt bin. Dort hat jeder die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen und Chancen bei einem festen Preis pro Monat.
Das Einführen von Equip gegen Cash würde das Spielprinzip für mich zerstören und mich wie auch viele andere dazu bewegen sich nach was anderem umzuschauen.
Ist ja nicht so das es keine anderen guten Games auf dem P2P Markt gibt.
Genau das weiß auch Blizz. Sie sind zwar Marktführer in den westlichen Ländern, jedoch kann eine solche Strategie das ganze auch schnell kippen.
Bezweifle daher das Blizz das Risiko in absehbarer Zukunft eingehen wird.


----------



## Piposus (29. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,



*edit by ahra*


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Wer verliert?
> Die Poser, Onehitter, self-acclaimed-pro-gamers und die Jammerlappen werden natürlich schmollen und jammern, dass sie sich ja ihr gear "hart erarbeiten" müssen. Ich sag da nur: *WoW ist ein Spiel und ihr zahlt dafür zu spielen!* Wenn ihr also 2 Monate jeden Tag 24 Std ICC raidet um irgend ein Teil zu bekommen, dann habt ihr doch den besten Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor, den man für sein Geld haben kann (eine Stunde Spielzeit kostet dann nichtnmal eine Cent). Also was solls, außer dass euer Ego in eine Psychose fällt.


Verlieren wird in erster Linie jeder, der daran glaubt, dass man ein Spiel wirklich 'spielen' muss, um voranzukommen. Speziell in einem Rollenspiel würde es mich stören, die Erfahrung des "größer werdens" auszulassen.
Also im Grunde verlieren wir das, was ich in *deinem* Text *fett* markiert habe.

@Piposus
Beitrag editiert.
1. Keine Fullqotes
2. Keine Beleidigungen. Und ja, ich behandle dein Posting als solche.


----------



## Obsurd (29. April 2010)

Die Idee würde ich noch gut finden, aber mann soll das kaufen beschränken so wie etwa; pro Monat 2 Items für 30 Euro ^^


----------



## soul6 (29. April 2010)

Also abgesehen das dies wirklich ein Threat für Popcorn, Sofa setzen und mitlesen ist :-)))))),
bin ich selbst als casual dagegen (oder vielleicht bin ich ein Mittelding, da doch fast jeden Tag zumindest 1 Stunde online )

Der Setverkauf im store würde aber sicherlich eines fördern, was ich gerade erlebt hab im morgendlichen Rnd-run :
Nexus als Zufallsini; nette Truppe und 1 Dk dabei, der es geschafft hat sich original 3 mal in der ini zu verlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als krönenden Abschluss hat er vergessen, das Keristraza der Endboss ist und logt original vorher aus ("sag den Marken bye bye Mylord"^^)

Wir anderen 4 hatten zwar genug zu lachen, doch zu denken gab mir das schon, was der abgehalten hat und jetzt stellt euch
vor du hast laufend solche Typen, die zwar T9 tragen, doch keinen Plan von irgendwas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar haben wir Keristraza zu viert umgehauen (kein Thema) aber stell dir das mal mit 1-2 oder 3 Leuten in einem raid vor !?

Wäre meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv und würde zu wilden geflame führen.

lg
randy


----------



## Shaila (29. April 2010)

Wir diskutieren hier tatsächlich über Rüstung gegen Bares. Ich will das immer noch nicht glauben. Da weiss man auch wieso Blizzard so erfolgreich ist. Die kriegen ja wirklich alles abgekauft. Von irgendwelchen Plastikfiguren über Plüschtiere und T-Shirts bis hin zu Karten, Pixelmounts und nun auch noch Rüstungen. Ja, in der Tat, ich weiss nicht wie Blizzard das bewerkstelligt, aber es scheint ja erfolgreich zu sein.

An dem Punkt, wo auch nur eine Rüstung in welcher Form auch immer in diesen Shop kommt, werde ich diese Firma mit Flames bombaadieren bis ich gebannt bin und danach werde ich dieses Spiel quittieren. Und es ist traurig, dass das auh noch Zustimmung findet. Wenn manche einfach mal weiter als 5 Meter denken würden, würden sie wissen wie - sorry - bescheuert die Idee ist.


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. April 2010)

kurze Antwort? NEIN

Lange Antwort:

Man hat jetzt schon durch die einfach zu bekommenden Triumphmarken den schlimmen Nebeneffekt, dass viele ziemlich anständig equiped sind und trotzdem keine Ahnung haben.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es gut, dass jeder Spieler seine Chance bekommt. Das ganze hat nur ein Problem:

Trotz Erfolgssystem war bzw. ist für die Wahl der optimalen Gruppe das Gear einer der wichtigsten Anhaltspunkte. Früher war das noch mehr so wie heute.
Warum? Früher erkannte man daran, dass jemand bestimmtest Gear hatte auch, dass er bestimmten Content schon mal besucht haben muss...

Heute ist das nurmehr bedingt so. Jemand der full T9 equiped ist muss deswegen noch lange nicht PdK kennen. Er muss theoretisch nichtmal irgendeine Raidini kennen..
Ich schätze das ist der Grund warum viele Spieler bei der Gruppensuche so aberwitzige Gearscore-Anforderungen stellen. 

Würde jetzt ein Itemshop kommen würde das bedeuten, dass ein Spieler der sich ohne eine einzige Ini zu besuchen auf 80 gelevelt hat, in den Blizzard-Shop gehn kann, seine Kreditkarte zückt und einmal das T9-Komplettpaket bestellt(ich beschreibs jetzt mal mit aktuellem zeug).

Der Typ is dann ganz passabel ausgerüstet ohne jemals in einer Gruppe mit irgendwem zusammen gespielt zu haben...

Versteht mich nicht falsch..ich gönne jedem seinen Erfolg. 
Aber so wie das System jetzt ist, ist es jedem auch ohne großartigen Aufwand möglich in nicht allzu langer Zeit full T9 zu sein. Ja sogar 2 T10-Teile sind für 20 Minuten Aufwand und ein bisschen Glück kinderleicht zu bekommen...
Darum sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit einen Rüstungsshop für Leute die keine Zeit zum equip farmen haben einzuführen.
Das Argument des TE hinkt ja auch schon allein deshalb weil einer, der keine Zeit hat T9 zu farmen bestimmt auch keine Zeit hat ICC zu raiden...


----------



## Altermann &amp; Co (29. April 2010)

Rüstungen im Itemshop?

Sowas würde mir mein Spiel versauen.^^
Aber mal Hand auf 's Herz.

Hört einfach mal auf zu fantasieren.
Nur weil es jetzt so Aktionen mit Mounts / Figuren und haste nicht gesehen gibt. heißt es noch lange nicht das Blizz mit Rüstungen usw. ankommt.
Müsst mal en wenig die Birne einschalten.

Lg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (29. April 2010)

Sollen sie's nur machen...dann hab ich wenigstens ein Grund aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite, mir geht es eigentlich schon zu weit, das man Mounts kaufen kann, aber wenn dann wirklich noch Rüstung etc. angeboten wird bin ich weg. Muss ich halt wieder zu den "Killer Spielen" wechseln ^^


----------



## Sapper13 (29. April 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,



Ich glaub Du verstehst den Zusammenhang der Spielergemeinschaft nicht! Neid erzeugt Motivation, durch Motivation entsteht anreiz zu spielen ..... Pro gamer und Lowbobs fristen eine Co Existens (vielleicht sogar eine Symbiose) die beide auf direkter Anfrage verneinen würden.


----------



## ChaosX (29. April 2010)

Also ich finde es nicht gut für rüsstung geld auszugeben.

Man könnte es so machen wie beo STO dort gibt es Punkte wo mit man sachen kaufen kann.
Die Punkte kann man entweder kaufen oder sich im spiel oder durch aktionen verdienen(zb. umfragen mit machen für 100 Punkte).


----------



## Ginkohana (29. April 2010)

Hmmmm ich denke mir immer wass für arme Leute das sein müssen, die es nciht schaffen pro Tag 1h für die Hero zu investieren (vorrausgesetzt man ist DD).
Ganz im Ernst: Ich bin von 8:00 bis 18:00 auf Arbeit und investiere neben meinen privaten Aufgaben pro Tag 1h um mit 2 Chars Dailie zu machen.
Dann nehme ich mir am Wochenende nochmal etwas Zeit (3-5h) für ICC.
Wie gesagt, nicht viel aber ich versteh nicht warum man dann noch so ein Mist im Itemshop verticken sollte, vor allem da jeder der es kauft nicht wirklich was in der Birne hat, womit ich nicht die Itemshopper Allgemein meine sondern die Tatsache, dass man hartes Geld für veralteten Crap ausgeben würde.


----------



## Ulkhor (29. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du verstehst den Zusammenhang der Spielergemeinschaft nicht! Neid erzeugt Motivation, durch Motivation entsteht anreiz zu spielen ..... Pro gamer und Lowbobs fristen eine Co Existens (vielleicht sogar eine Symbiose) die beide auf direkter Anfrage verneinen würden.


erst mal gz zum Fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube, die meisten leute, die sich hier beschweren, raiden sowieso aktiv icc (is ja auch mit rnd-grp's nicht gerade unmöglich) und hätten somit auch keinen nachteil, wenn blizz t8 im itemshop anbieten würde.
aber dann kommt natürlich auch wieder der neidfaktor ins spiel .... immerhin haben die sich ja auch ihr gear "erarbeitet" und dann darf niemand kommen und es viel leichter haben als man selbst.

ich prophezeie mal ganz frecht, daß wenn blizz es so umsetzten würde, mindestens 80-90% der leute, die hier mit ner acc-kündigung gedroht haben, doch weiterspielen werden.
und bitte glaubt nicht, daß es blizz interessieren würde ob ihr aufhört oder nicht ... ihr seid nicht die breite masse ... und am ende wird es sowieso immer wieder heißen: schluck es, oder lass es ... und die meisten werden es schlucken (ich bestimmt auch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wir reden ihr immer noch über eine optionale sache ... niemand zwingt euch es zu nutzen

an dieser stellen dann mal die frage an euch:   wo ist das problem?
ihr habt keinen nachteil davon, aber jmd anderer hat es einfacher anschluß zu finden
oder seid ihr wirklich solche egoistische deppen, die sich auf ihre "schwer erarbeiteten" lila pixel setzen und alles für sich selbst behalten wollen?
wenn jetzt wieder jmd sagt:"dann haben die full epic und können nicht spielen!!!111elf" ... von denen gibt es auch jetzt schon genug, außerdem werden die sowieso selten irgentwohin mitgenommen, bei den heute vollkommen überzogenen gearscore anforderungen, aber das is ein anderes thema


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. April 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> wenn jetzt wieder jmd sagt:"dann haben die full epic und können nicht spielen!!!111elf" ... von denen gibt es auch jetzt schon genug, außerdem werden die sowieso selten irgentwohin mitgenommen, bei den heute vollkommen überzogenen gearscore anforderungen, aber das is ein anderes thema



Das heißt die Regierung sollte harte Drogen im Supermarkt verkaufen lassen. Gibt ja jetzt schon genug...

Außerdem sollten sie endlich jedem erlauben sich ne Waffe zu kaufen. Die mit Waffenschein dürfen ja auch...


Nochmal: ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß. Aber es wurde jetzt wirklich schon EXTREM vereinfacht T9 zu bekommen, ja sogar Full T-10 kann man mit Glück in ein paar wochen haben OHNE Icc von innen gesehn zu haben...das Reicht doch wohl als entgegenkommen oder?

Mir gehts dabei ganz und garnicht um neid sondern, dass ich nicht nachvollziehn kann warum man einem Spieler der keine Zeit zum farmen hat ermöglichen sollte alte Rüstung, sprich Raidequip, zu kaufen wenn er sowieso keine Zeit hat?

Da log ich mich gleich auf ebay ein, kauf mir nen gut ausgestatteten char um 300€ und bin froh dass ich so toll bin...würdest du das gut heißen? Findest dus gut, dass man sich voll equipte lvl80 Chars auf ebay kaufen kann?? Spätestens wenn du mal so einen Spieler im Raid hattest weißt du warum viele Leute hier einwände haben...


----------



## dudubaum (29. April 2010)

scheiß idee dan kan man ja pdk undso aus wow entfernen....


----------



## Xâr (29. April 2010)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob einige hier das eigentliche Prinzip des MMOs noch kennen oder wissen was erspielen heisst. Am Ende macht der Käufer den Markt. Und da es so viele Käufer zu geben scheint, die sich lieber ihren Char kaufen wollen inklusive Pferden aus Sternen, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern und einige, unter anderem ich, gehen wieder über zu den klassischen Offlinespielen. 

Irgendwie nervt es mich jetzt schon, dass sich jeder Depp das Pferd gekauft hat und ich an jeder Ecke darüber stolpere. Ein Pferd was vom GrundStyle identisch ist mit dem am schwersten zu bekommenden Reittier im momentanen Game. Die Zukunft von WoW hat wohl begonnen. Für mich, ist das Ende eingeläutet worden. Mal sehen wie lange es sich hinzieht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. April 2010)

Dagegen bin.

Denn man bezahlt ja im Monat schon Geld. Ich weiß net, wer noch mehr Geld hat und es ausgibt, ist dann wieder besser als die, die keins haben oder nur den Betrag gesponsert Kriegen (Schüler, Leute mit wenig Geld oder eben Familien Väter/Mütter). Diese Leute stehen auf der Strecke und Leute mit Geld kaufen isch den Raid Content, ohne ihn zu sehen. Also einige regen sich schon auf, dass man an Marken ohne Probleme ran kommt. ABer wenn es dann Geld kostet ist es ok?

Nein voll dagegen. Gimicks wie Pets und Reittiere oder Gegenstände ala Kartenspiel, sind im Item Shop gut plaziert. Es zerstört nicht die Balanced und wer es haben will kauft es sich. Selbst Leute die wenig Geld haben, göhnen sich auch mal sowas, denn WOW ist ja auch ein Hobby. Aber wenn Items im Online Shop, hat in einem Spiel wo man monatlich Zahlt nichts zu suchen. Gimick Items ja, aber echte wichtige Items (Ob nun alte Set oder nicht) haben dort 0 zu suchen. Einfach weil es ungerecht ist, gegenüber den Leuten die es sich nicht Leisten können.

Zeit haben nicht alle, das ist normal. Aber es so zu legen, dass man dann noch sagt, wer Geld hat darf wieder Mitspielen ... das ist dann schon hart. Weil sich dann einige Leute in einen Raid einkaufen oder einfach immer im Aktuellen Content bleiben können, während die anderen wirklich arbeiten um dran zu bleiben.

Also das Markensystem ist super und sehr fair, da man für seine ARbeit immer etwas bekommt, es zu verbessern ist der richtige Weg von Blizzard. Weil damit einfach die Leute belohnt werden, die in Raids mit kämpfen oder Inis besuchen. Ob nun wenig Zeit oder viel, man bekommt Marken und nach 1 Woche hat man halt X Marken und das mit Sicherheit, wenn man halt so und so oft in Inis gehen kann. 

Aber mit Geld diesen Weg überspringen, ist für mich falsch. Denn dann brauchen diese Leute auch nicht in 5er Heroic Inis gehen, die kaufen sich einfach das Zeug. 

Nein mal ehrlich Itemshop schön und gut, Mounts, Pets und "Blödsinn" schön und gut. Aber wenn man dann einfach den Aktuellen Content mit Geld erkauft, also bitte. Da kann man gleich beim Patchen Geld überweisen und bekommt die Items dann per Post zu geschickt, während man Patcht. Da spart man sich Zeit und am Patch Day gibt es dann Rabatt. Was weiß ich 4 Setteile bezahlen 1 dazu bekommen. 

Nein voll und ganz dagegen. Dann müsste WOW ein Free to Play werden, aber man bezahlt Monatlich. Denn dann würde vielen WOW kein Spaß mehr machen. Weil dann kann man gleich Runes of Magic zocken oder die Browser Games. Das sind andere Bezahl Modelle. Aber in ein monatlichen Bezahlmodell, gehört kein Item shop mit wichtigen Items rein.

Achja und mit jedem Patch gehen die alten Inis. Weil die brauch man nicht mehr, vorallem ist das wichtig. Denn nur so kaufen die Leute die Items, sonst gehen die noch rein und farmen sich das Zeug, dat soll nicht sein.
Dazu bezahlt man ja monatlich an sich auch für den Content und das ganze. Meine deswegen haben einige Free to Play Itemshops.


----------



## Nooner (29. April 2010)

Nehmen wir mal an der Item-Shop kommt bzw. wird weiter ausgebaut.
Jeder der es will kauft sich die beste Ausrüstung usw.
Was und warum will man dann noch spielen ?
Ist doch eigentlich alles schon erledigt, gibt doch nichts mehr zu tun; einen Boss umhauen der beim nächsten Besuch der Ini / Raids wieder da ist ?!
Weiss nicht, hört sich langweilig an, irgendwie hätte man den Abspann schon gesehen.


----------



## Magickevin (29. April 2010)

Ich seh es schon vor mir:

World of Warcraft das erste P2P mit F2P Itemshop: Christian Pfeiffer ermittelt warum Kinder kein Geld mehr haben um freizeitaktivitäten wahrzunehmen


----------



## Freelancer (29. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an der Item-Shop kommt bzw. wird weiter ausgebaut.
> Jeder der es will kauft sich die beste Ausrüstung usw.
> Was und warum will man dann noch spielen ?


Damit sie dann in den Hauptstädten Posen können was sie den ProGamern ja immer vorwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau das ist es warum ich dagegen bin und wer heute kein Anschluss mehr schafft der sollte sich mal Gedanken machen was es alle für Marken gibt und sollten mal überlegen evtl mal eine Raidinstanz nach der anderen zu spielen und nicht gleich endcontent den dann könnten sie auch spielen und hätten Full t10

Aber dann kommt bestimmt mimi man findet ja keine Gruppe wenn ich so lese wieviel items für Geld kaufen würden sehe ich das es genug Potenzial für Naxx vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (29. April 2010)

yeah dann hol ich mir n lowlevel set und geh mal schön pvp aufmischen.

leute gibts -.-
hast wohl nie classic gespielt


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> An dem Punkt, wo auch nur eine Rüstung in welcher Form auch immer in diesen Shop kommt, werde ich diese Firma mit Flames bombaadieren bis ich gebannt bin und danach werde ich dieses Spiel quittieren. Und es ist traurig, dass das auh noch Zustimmung findet. Wenn manche einfach mal weiter als 5 Meter denken würden, würden sie wissen wie - sorry - bescheuert die Idee ist.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal deine Sicht der Dinge darlegen, statt jetzt schon zum zweiten mal sinnentleert zu flamen.


----------



## dudgi (29. April 2010)

Items die SPIELERISCH relevant sind, wünsch ich mir sicher nicht im Item-Shop. ABER was ich mir vorstellen könnte bzw befürworte, wäre die Option, Styles von Rüstungen auf andere zu übertragen. Vielleicht eine Option, die im Itemshop denkbar wäre.
Ich stelle mir grad mal meinen Kriegertwink im guten alten T6-Style vor... (schwärm)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gitstampfa (29. April 2010)

Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist, dass als Zielgruppe für einen Itemshop für Rüstungen, Waffen, sonstiges aktuelles Endgamegelumpe immer die Spieler mit der wenigen Zeit ausgemacht werden. Ein Spieler, der so wenig Zeit hat, dass er sich nicht einmal das vorletzte Tier in annehmbarer Zeit erspielen kann, wird auch kaum die Zeit aufbringen, mit seinem erkauften Gear den dafür vorgesehenen Content zu spielen. Wozu sollten die also was kaufen?


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (29. April 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> Items die SPIELERISCH relevant sind, wünsch ich mir sicher nicht im Item-Shop. ABER was ich mir vorstellen könnte bzw befürworte, wäre die Option, Styles von Rüstungen auf andere zu übertragen. Vielleicht eine Option, die im Itemshop denkbar wäre.
> Ich stelle mir grad mal meinen Kriegertwink im guten alten T6-Style vor... (schwärm)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Abgelehnt !!!*

Zum Thema:

Leider Gottes spielen genug Leute WoW die nicht einmal Wissen was "Rollenspiel" bedeutet ! Wirklich jeder aber auch WIRKLICH JEDER kommt zur heutigen Zeit an alle Items, aber jetzt kommt der hammer das nicht innerhalb von 3 Stunden.
Will haben haben haben...... das ist größtenteils das einzige was man hört. Seinen Charakter unter Kontrolle haben ist für viele auch ein Fremdwort ! Blizzard ist mit ihrem Casual Gaming einen kleinen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Ich Arbeite meist 6 Tage die Woche und Spiele wen es hochkommt 1-2 Stunden pro Tag (Equip T9/T10) also wo ist bitte das Problem ? Sehe es wie viele andere , sobald es Rüstung im Shop zu kaufen gibt bin ich weg.


----------



## Milissa (29. April 2010)

So hab mir mal alles durchgelesen und kamm nicht mehr aus dem lachen heraus.

Gut zu den aktuellen WoW zeit wäre vll so eine lösung für die 1 mal in monat spieler damit die mal was an haben aber mal ernst das wäre schwachsinnig.

Warum , weil mit Cata addon werden doch die marken abgeschafft dann gibt es PvP und PvE pkt nur noch die man auch noch hin und her tauschen kann teilweise. Spätestens da dürfte da kaum ein spieler ohne Epic oder so herum laufen weil man durch alles mögliche da pkt bekommt.

Und die Full Time Spieler also die die wirklich viel zeit in WoW stecken bleiben weiterhin vorne da die dann die neuen Raid ini leer räumen.

Aber durch die Pkt system dürften die anderen wenigstens sich soweit equipen können das die Raid tauglich wären und nur ein stück hinter die Pro Gamer liegen werden.

Ok ich weiss selbst noch nicht wie das ganze da umgesetzt wird aber fazit ist Equipt in Item shop hat nichts zu suchen das würde WoW stark an Kunden kosten.

Da andere Spiele mitlerweile mithalten können an WoW nur der einzige unterschied bei die anderen online spiele dauert es eben ewig was zu erreichen wo in WoW mitlerweile alles so leicht gemacht wurde für jeder mann.

Also warum sollten die Ausrüstung gegen echtes Geld verlangen da würden die spieler anfangen Aion spielen oder so auch wenn da ewig dauert ein max char zu haben,. Und das mit Monats gebühren abschaffen und dafür Ausrüstung per Item shop wäre für Blizzard zu risiko freudig denn wenn soviele abhauen würde , würden die nachher nicht genug verdienen um alle server , mitarbeiter und sonstige kosten zu decken da müssten die ja sowas einführen wie T12 set "hält 1 monat" oder so verkaufen so das man immer wieder kaufen muss wie in den normalen gratis Spiele wo man Sachen aufwerten muss damit man oben mitspielen kann. 

Und würd sowas passieren nun ja warum sollte man dann noch WoW spielen , ein normal verdiener würd nie oben mitspielen können da die reichen sich so hoch pimpen das man an die nie dran kommt.

Und das wäre eindeutiger Kunden verlust für WoW also hab ich auch keine Panik das sowas wie Equip kaufen im Shop nie kommen wird


----------



## Lucid (29. April 2010)

hab mir nur die ersten paar  seiten durchgelesen.

ganz ehrlich... wofür soll das gut sein?
man bekommt jetzt schon seit t9 in den arsch geschoben!!! mit ein wenig zeit hab man seit full t9 in ner woche.
wenn ich bedenke wie ewig man früher für t1-t6 brauchte. da war echt noch was nötig. nicht jeder konnte ein t5 set sein eigen nennen. die jenigen die keine zeit hatten, konnten nicht erwarten das gleiche zu besitzen. wer mehr zeit investiert hat wurde auch mehr "belohnt".

was bringt es dir wenn du zuwenig zeit hast um raids zu machen und t9 zu haben? wenn dir hero inis keinen spaß machen (hättest du spaß würdest du automatisch zum t9 kommen)? warum spielst du ein spiel indem es hauptsächlich darum geht seine ausrüstung zu erspielen wenn du sie nicht erspielst sondern erkaufst? woran liegt der spaß sich sachen nicht erspielen zu wollen sondern geschenkt zu bekommen? ganz ehrlich ich versteh es nicht!!! woran liegt der spaß alles sofort kaufen zu können ohne sich auch nur im geringsten angestrengt zu haben!!

wogegen ich nichts hätte, wäre ein kosmetische set wo man sich ein set aussehen aussuchen könnte so wie schon erwähnt wurde, eins ohne werte bzw den werten des "übermalten" sets


----------



## Vandissi (29. April 2010)

Ich bin dagegen das ein Itemshop erschaffen werden soll!!

Wenn Blizz das macht/ machen würde , dann wären sie nichts besseres als die ganzen gold seller!!

macht blizz doch direkt den vorschlag das die gegen € auch noch gold verkaufen sollen! 

Wenn dies aber trotzdem geschehen wird dann sag ich bye bye WoW!!


----------



## aalibert (29. April 2010)

ich weiß es is nur ein gerücht aber hab irgendwo mal gelesen das wenn das neue mmorpg von blizzard kommt (is irgendwann mal angekündigt worden das sowas kommt) das dann die monatlichen gebühren von wow wegfallen und auch ein itemshop erstellt wird so wie in allen free to play games 

wollt ich nur mal einbringen.. irgendwann wirds soweit kommen xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2010)

Nein, das wird nicht kommen. Damit würde Blizzard seinen größten Timesink vernichten: Die Farmerei.


----------



## Jabaa (29. April 2010)

Wenn WOW im item shop vorteilbringende sachen verkäuft dann ist es aus leute!

Nicht nur für mich sondern für blizzard... Warum?


Weils dann fast schon schlechter sit als andere mmos. Jetzt denk sich einer niemals aber hir die antwort.

Andere mmos in top graffik die item shops haben kosten dafür montalich nix!
Es werden neue spiele kommen so sit es nunmal.

Wow wird zwar net sterben aber es wir wohl nach und anch verlieren weils nunmal nichts anderes als jeds andere mmo.


Mounts sind ja ok solange sie es nicht übertreiben (Sprich Malygos als reitmount or en Mini deathwing. ne bessr noch den phönix mit luxus ausgabe ...)


Denke sie werden es wissen und im item shop nur kleine spielsachen anbieten. Ich hoffe es denn ich mag die gleichheit am spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aalibert (29. April 2010)

ich kanns mit gut vorstelle ndas es kommt... wow wird sowieso "bald" aussterben weil irgendwann blizzard nix mehr hat das sie einbaun kann.. ich denke das auch viele dann zu dem neuen mmorpg wechseln werden.. is natürlich reine spekulation da ja noch keiner weiß um was es dort überhaupt geht xD

aber angenommen:
das neue mmorpg is der burner
das neue mmorpg hat monatliche gebühren

warum sollte dann blizzard bei wow, wenn sie es überhaupt weiter supporten, keinen itemshop einbaun?


----------



## Mayestic (29. April 2010)

Tja schweres Thema aber total uninteressant eigentlich da wir keinerlei Mitspracherecht bei sowas haben werden.
Auch wenn sie es machen würden eines Tages was für mich garnicht so unwahrscheinlich ist kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das es Blizzard interessiert wenn sie, sagen wir 50% der Spieler verlieren. Das wäre evtl für die erste Zeit ein Verlusst aber langfristig ein Gewinn und zwar in Euros gemessen. Ich glaube das viele F2P Spieler mehr als 13&#8364; im Monat ausgeben aber es nicht zugeben weil sie sonst im allgemeinen zugeschissen werden mit flames der derben Sorte. Wenn nun 50% der Spieler abspringen und die anderen 50% mehr als 25&#8364; im Monat ausgeben entsteht ein richtig guter Gewinn. Von den 50% sind dann sowieso die meisten Asiaten und denen ist das sowieso recht.
Also egal wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig an den Kopf fahrt. Nichts was ihr sagt wird einen Einfluss darauf haben ob es kommt oder nicht.

Sollte es hart auf hart kommen glaube ich nicht das Blizzard sich für die paar Millionen Europaer interessiert denn der asiatische Markt ist viel interessanter und die würden da sicherlich mitmachen weils bei denen normal ist. Dann kostet WoW eben pro gespielte Stunde und nicht pro Monat und alles andere gibts im Itemsshop.


----------



## Serephit (29. April 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung worum es geht aber trotzdem meine Antworten:

- ich finde WoW auch zu einfach
- ja, man bekommt epische Gegenstände sehr schnell
- früher war nicht alles besser
- GS ist unnötig, da es nichts über den Skill eines Spielers aussagt
- zum Accountdiebstahl gibt es einen Sticky
- englische Mail von Blizzard?: SPAM
- nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos

Ich vermute das eine hiervon passen wird...
so wie immer...


----------



## dEMONdRIVER (29. April 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass durch die Einführung von Rüstungsitems im Shop das eigentliche Spiel mehr und mehr zerstört wird.
Grade der Reiz, das Glück zu haben und in einer Instanz den nächsten noch besseren Gegenstand zu bekommen, ist es doch, was einen Großteil des Spiels auszeichnet. Es hat auch nichts mit Poser, harter Arbeit oder Nobbs zu tun. 
Aber meint ihr nicht auch, dass der Spielreiz irgendwie nicht mehr das sein wird, was das Spiel irgendwann einmal gewesen ist, wenn ich Gegenstände kaufen kann? Für meinen Geschmack wäre das ein Schritt in die Richtung, dass WOW definitiv seinen Zenit überschritten hätte.


----------



## Super PePe (29. April 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grad mal meinen Kriegertwink im guten alten T6-Style vor... (schwärm)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_T-Sets und ihre erogenen Zonen..._

Was macht das T-Set im Allgemeinen so attraktiv? Keine Frage einmal der Style (bei dem Einen mehr bei dem Anderen weniger). Dann die Setboni und ganz entscheidend die Art des Erwerbs. Viele finden daher das t9 set weniger "attraktiv", da man es so zu sagen "hinterhergeworfen" bekommt. Es gab dazu viele Diskussionen. Wenn man nun aber alle nicht aktuellen T-Sets für nicht systeminterne Aktionen bekommt, sprich gegen harte Oironen, entwertet man die Sets allein schon da durch das man ihnen einen Preis verpasst. 
_
Das Ding in meinem Kopf was mir sagt, das es mir Spaß macht..._

Nun zu Items die mehr dem Spaß und der eigenen Verzierung gelten. Oder anders gesagt, was treibt uns an Dinge zu suchen, die im Allgemeinen keinen Nutzen haben aber dennoch uns im Besonderen Freude bereiten? Keine Frage das Schaukelpferd aus der Beutebucht ist schon ein Item wo man ins Grübeln kommt sich auch mal im Glück des "Kartensammelns" zu versuchen. Ein weiteres Item, welches wesentlich günstiger zu "erfarmen" ist, wäre die Skettisstatue. Dazu braucht man keine Karten sammeln, muss dennoch seinen Arsch hoch bekommen. Vergleicht man nun diese 2 Items mit sagen wir dem Glasmount für 20 Oironen wird man schnell den kleinen feinen Unterschied feststellen. Für die ersten 2 muss man Zeit investieren die mehr oder weniger direkt was mit dem eigenen Spielvergnügen zu tun haben und vorallem mit dem Spiel welches man spielt. Bekommt man es wird man im Verhältnis zur investierten Zeit "hormonell" belohnt. Wer nicht weiß was damit gemeint ist, kommt hier ein Beispiel:
Nehmen wir ein Glas Wasser. Was Selbstverständliches - man trinkt es jeden Tag. Man arbeitet z.b. im Garten. Es ist heiß und nach 2 Stunden Arbeit gönnt man sich ein kühles Glas Wasser. Am gleichen Tag abends sitzt man vor der Glotze. Schaut Tatort und trinkt wieder ein Glas Wasser. Beide Male trinkt man ein und das Selbe dennoch ist das sinnliches Erleben des ersten Glases im Garten wesentlich intensiver und befriedigender als das Glas vor der Glotze. 

_Der Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung und Triebkraft meiner Feder...

_Jagen und Sammeln war schon jeher die größte Leidenschaft der Menschen. Und wenn wer was hatte, was man selbst nicht hatte, gab es paar auf die Mütze oder wenn das nichts half, musst man sich selbst in den Arsch treten um es zu bekommen. 
Da gibt es Mounts, Rüstungen, Waffen, Spaßitems und der hat sie und ich nicht. Warum? Woher? Wie? Fragen auf die man Antworten suchen muss und das wiederum heißt sich mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen. Das würde alles wegfallen wenn man die Dinge instant konsumiert.

Was wäre denn WoW ohne alle die Hakenschläge? Was würde man tun wenn man all das sofort und gleich verfügbar machen könnte (durch harte Währung)? Was würdet ihr in eurer Onlinezeit noch tun? 

Klar sind Tage schön wo man sich auch mal für das Nichtstun selbst mit einem Bier und einem alten Schinken im TV belohnt, doch auf Dauer eine ziemlich langweilige Vorstellung. Und selbstverständlich gibt es Spieler, die mit einem 20 Oironen Item ein sehr befriedigendes Erlebnis erfahren, da sie genau nur dafür arbeiten waren. Dennoch wird der Teil verschwindend gering sein, der für sich sagt, ich mach noch eine Überstunde mit für genau dieses Item. Für viele mehr wird es nur noch eine Möglichkeit mehr sein ihrem Dasein durch Konsum einen Sinn zu verleihen. Und die "Generation Instant gogo" wird nach immer neuerem Kaufbarem schreien um ihrer Unzufriedenheit über die gekaufte Leere mit neuem Konsumierbaren versuchen zu füllen.

Sich der Illusion hinzugeben Blizzard würde diesem Trend des Kaufbaren nicht folgen ist genauso falsch wie sich darüber aufzuregen. Sie haben schließlich die Saat gelegt und sind, so scheint es zumindest, den Konsumentenstimmen gefolgt. Es jedoch bei nur paar Kuscheltieren und einem Mount zu belassen, widerspräche jeglicher kapitalistischer Firmenpolitik. 
Wer gegen diese Art des Spielens ist, sollte einen Bogen um den Shop machen und der begeisterte Käufer sollte sich der Gefahr bewusst sein, immer mehr kaufen zu wollen, nicht nur weil er es kann, sondern weil es nur eine/n kurzfristigen Kick/Befriedigung verschafft, bevor fast alle damit 'rumlaufen ... 

_aber die liebe Zeit..._

Wer das Thema Zeit ins Feld führt zum Kauf von Items, sollte folgendes Bedenken. Man kann nur 4 h in der Woche spielen. Dann ist man sich meist darüber im Klaren, das mehr ausser lvln einige Instanen oder Farmen/erkunden/RP/PvP nicht drin sein wird. Kommt man nun nach einem längeren Zeitraum der Vorbereitung in die Situation Raiden gehen zu können (Equip und Mitspieler passen) überlegt man selbst ob man das zeitlich verpacken kann oder nicht. Jetzt aber mit dem Argument zu kommen wenn ich die Items kaufen kann kann ich mich nur noch aufs Raiden konzentrieren ist zu kurz gedacht. Die Antwort, warum es zu kurz gedacht ist, findet ihr im obigen Text.


----------



## Nooner (29. April 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Tja schweres Thema aber total uninteressant eigentlich da wir keinerlei Mitspracherecht bei sowas haben werden.
> Auch wenn sie es machen würden eines Tages was für mich garnicht so unwahrscheinlich ist kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das es Blizzard interessiert wenn sie, sagen wir 50% der Spieler verlieren. Das wäre evtl für die erste Zeit ein Verlusst aber langfristig ein Gewinn und zwar in Euros gemessen. Ich glaube das viele F2P Spieler mehr als 13€ im Monat ausgeben aber es nicht zugeben weil sie sonst im allgemeinen zugeschissen werden mit flames der derben Sorte. Wenn nun 50% der Spieler abspringen und die anderen 50% mehr als 25€ im Monat ausgeben entsteht ein richtig guter Gewinn. Von den 50% sind dann sowieso die meisten Asiaten und denen ist das sowieso recht.
> Also egal wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig an den Kopf fahrt. Nichts was ihr sagt wird einen Einfluss darauf haben ob es kommt oder nicht.
> 
> Sollte es hart auf hart kommen glaube ich nicht das Blizzard sich für die paar Millionen Europaer interessiert denn der asiatische Markt ist viel interessanter und die würden da sicherlich mitmachen weils bei denen normal ist. Dann kostet WoW eben pro gespielte Stunde und nicht pro Monat und alles andere gibts im Itemsshop.



Naja, weder so ganz richtig noch ganz falsch.
Natürlich hat der Kunde zumindest einen gewissen, wenn vielleicht auch kleinen Einfluss" auf die Produkte die angeboten bzw. in Zukunft angeboten werden.
Kauft heute keiner ein Haus- oder Reittier im Shop ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht so gering, das nichts anderes weiter angeboten wird was ingame irgendwie genutzt / benutzt werden kann.
Allerdings kann man sich da nie sicher sein, da Blizz wahrscheinlich genauso wie andere Unternehmen Marktforschung betreibt und genau hinschaut wie das Käuferverhalten ist, was gekauft wird, wie das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Umsatz / Gewinn ist usw.
Wenn eine entsprechende Gewinnsteigerung möglich ist wird es dann wohl auch einen Item-Shop geben, allerdings birgt das natürlich dann andere wirtschaftliche Risiken, auch gerade in Bezug zum europäischen Markt.
Jeder Markt ist etwas anders, hat Eigenheiten.
Geht Blizz diesen Weg mit Shop auch in Europa, kann es sein (muss ntürlich nicht) das sie Marktanteile verlieren.
Und immer wenn ein Riese Marktanteile verliert, ob gewollt oder eher unbeabsichtigt, steht schon jemand in den Startlöchern um in diese Lücke zu stoßen und dies Anteile zu übernehmen.
Dann kommt das nächste erfolgreiche Spiel auf dem europäischen Markt halt nicht von Blizz, sondern von einem anderen Unternehmen, vielleicht einem europäischen, und erobert diese Anteile.
Kann sogar passieren das der Markt für Blizz damit ganz uninteressant wird, da sie entsprechend Anteile verloren haben.
Aber wer weiss, nichts ist sicher, die Zukunft ist fliessend, deswegen gibt die Kristallkugel auch keine zuverlässigen Hinweise.
Aber eines ist sicher irgendjemand wird ein Spiel auf den Markt bringen in der Hoffnung eine möglichst große Gruppe damit anzusprechen und als Dauerkunden zu halten.
Warum ?
Nur aus dem Grund weil man damit Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Rockedansky (29. April 2010)

Itemshop NEIN DANKE
mehr brauch ich nicht dazu zusagen.
Ich finde es sollte wie füher werden,wer 24/7 zockt und wirklich viel Zeit investiert muss sich vom Casual Gamer abheben.
Nein ich bin kein 24/7 .Ich zocke sehr wenig dem entsprechend sieht mein Equip aus .Wenn ich bereit bin mehr Zeit zu investieren oder anfange rumzurechnen was mir wo was bringt sollte es auch belohnt werden.Der Abstand zwischen Casual und"Pro" sollte grösser werden .
Meine Meinung er Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2010)

Ich denke dann ist der punkt gekommen das WoW vorbei ist

kann man auch Fiesta online spielen .. spart man sich sogar 13€uro im monat .. weil man da genau so sachen übern itemshop kaufen musst ...


fängt doch schon bei dem mount an ..


----------



## Emor (29. April 2010)

Faszinierend an der sache ist nur eins..

*Vorher:*
AHHHHH NUN FÜHRT BLIZZ BALD EINEN ITEM SHOP EIN ... BALD KANN MAN ITEMS FÜR EURO KAUFEN.... SKANDAL.... WIE KANN MAN NUR... SPIEL IM ARSCH....

*Heute:*
Es gibt doch Leute die sich vorstellen können items in einem "ItemShop" zu kaufen.


Wie sich Meinungen mit der Zeit doch ändern und wo gedanken doch hinwachsen....


*Anhang:*
Ihr sagt ihr habt wenig zeit um euern Char zu Equipen?
Ihr habt nicht die Möglichkeit zu Raiden?

Nun mal ernsthaft was macht ihr bitte? Heute bekommt man doch echt alles zum minimalen aufwand? 
Dazu kommt noch: Jemand der nicht Raidet... Was will die Person mit "High End Gear" ? O_o

Aber das wichtigste von allem ist und bleibt: Spielt ihr nur 30 minuten im Monat das ihr ueber so etwas nachzudenken, bzw die 13Euro sind dann aber perfekt angelegt ^^.



```
Classic: Ist das ein scheiss Freak ... FULL T3 DIE SAU
BC: Geile socke alter ... full T6 schön schön
Wotlk: ROFL ALTAA DEIN GS IST JA WENIGER ALS MEIN PVP Equip.... naja immerhin haste wenigstens nen Realm first titel!!!!!
```


----------



## Shaila (29. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal deine Sicht der Dinge darlegen, statt jetzt schon zum zweiten mal sinnentleert zu flamen.



Ich betrachte meinen Post nicht als sinnlos und als Flame. Und wenn ich sehe das die Community hier jetzt allen ernstes über Rüstungen im Item Shop diskutiert, zeigt mir einfach das es schon zu spät ist und man die, die es fordern eh nicht mehr "retten" kann. Das hat nichts mit flamen zu tun, dass ist einfach eine Tatsache die ich für mich festgestellt habe.

Ich weiss was beim letzten Thread rauskam. Eine Diskussion in der man sich nurnoch im Kreis dreht und es am Ende danauf hinausläuft, dass sich alle nurnoch angiften. Es gibt viele Gründe die für so einen Shop sprechen und ebenso viele die dagegen sprechen. Am Ende ist es Ansichtssache. Und ich habe es aufgegeben die Befürworter dieses Shops vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Ist sowiso sinnlos.

Und wenn Rüstungen im Shop kommen sollten, dann weiss ich, dass dieses Spiel - für mich - untergegangen ist. Das es Zeit ist zu gehen. Und klar ist man da ein wenig sauer, das ein so tolles Spiel, dann ausgerechnet von sowas kaputtgemacht wird, für mich zumindest. Aber auch wenn ich das immer noch nicht fassen kann, gibt es ja genügend Leute, die Geld für sowas ausgeben.

Und ja, dass kann auch als Flamepost rüberkommen. Aber bei manchen Antworten hier, muss man sich schon arg zusammenreisen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

z.B. T9 gegen Geld würde NIEMANDEM etwas bringen...
so zimlich jeder Raidleader würde dann mind 2 T10 teile fordern.
und genau solchen Leuten denen es etwas bringen sollte werden dann nicht mitgenommen.
Wem ist dann geholfen? (es ist egal welches Tset oder welche Raid. Das Prinzip ist das gleiche)


----------



## Gromer (29. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> stimm ich dir zu, keine Spielverbesserungsitems vom Itemshop bitte, sonst geht wow den falschen weg, bald kommen eh die genies und geben einen wirklich Guten Grund dazu also muss ichs nicht versuchen ;D
> buuuh m60 kacknoob, spiel mit ner anderen waffe in Bfbc2!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich auch weg weil es gibt immer irgendwelche die meinen sie wären tolle spieler und haben sich alles erschlichen oder gold gekauft ^^ 

WTF ist m 60 geht nix über die Gute alte Carl Gustav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (29. April 2010)

die idee an sich hat schon hand und fuß um die spieler aneinander anzugleichn vom eq her. aber wenn du dannspieler hast die es sich erarbeitet haben und daneben einen der es sich gekauft hat erscheint ein neues problem. denn beide spieler wollen dann mit ihrem eq raiden gehn. nur der eine kann spielen und der andere nicht. d.h. man nimmt einen spieler mit der gutes eq hat aber im fight komplett versagt. also die idee mit den sets kaufen die noch recht aktuell sind ist mies.

was ich allerdings cool fände wenn man die alten sets aus vanilla kaufen könnte. denn an T3 und einige sachen vom T2 kommt man nunmal nicht mehr ran. da könnte blizz was machen.


----------



## freezex (29. April 2010)

Noch besser, wer Geld hat bekommt bereits Pets und Mounts, nun noch Equipt, klar man kann sich abheben, aber es würd meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr dem Spiel entsprechen, den wer die Zeit nicht hat sich das Equipt zu farmen der bekommts halt nicht. 
Ich mein was will man überhaupt damit wenn man ja für nix Zeit hat?
Und warum spielt man wow wen mans blöd findet so viel Zeit damit zu verbringen equipt zu farmen? 
Warum spielt man nicht ein anderes Spiel? z.b. ein Shooter oder man kauft sich eine Konsole und spielt ein online spiel bei dem es nur ums können geht.
Wow ist halt leveln equiptfarmen (und wens nach mir ginge solltes bei Pets und Mounts gleich sein).


----------



## echterman (29. April 2010)

geht sich ja nur um das schick aussehen... und das tut nu wirklich keinem weh wenn mans ich dann die alten Sets PVE/PVP kaufen kann. wobei mir bei den alten pvp sets auffällt das die trotz der wertlosigkeit im kampf viel zu teuer sind ingame.

und nebenbei, wie will man heutzutage T3 farmen??? geht nicht mehr weil es die ini nicht mehr gibt denn naxx ist einer der startraids in wotlk mit T7.

wenn allerdings aktuelle sets käuflich sind ist wow definitief gestorben...


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Noch besser, wer Geld hat bekommt bereits Pets und Mounts, nun noch Equipt, klar man kann sich abheben, aber es würd meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr dem Spiel entsprechen, den wer die Zeit nicht hat sich das Equipt zu farmen der bekommts halt nicht.
> Ich mein was will man überhaupt damit wenn man ja für nix Zeit hat?
> Und warum spielt man wow wen mans blöd findet so viel Zeit damit zu verbringen equipt zu farmen?
> Warum spielt man nicht ein anderes Spiel? z.b. ein Shooter oder man kauft sich eine Konsole und spielt ein online spiel bei dem es nur ums können geht.
> Wow ist halt leveln equiptfarmen (und wens nach mir ginge solltes bei Pets und Mounts gleich sein).



Was ist "Equipt"


----------



## Nasrem (30. April 2010)

Ah... leut hab ich vor nen Paar seiten schon ausführlich geschrieben hier nochmal der kurze Recall.
Blizzards aktuelle Stellungnahme zu themen betreffend bevorteiligender Item via Real-Kohle im Shop zu Kaufen ist. Nein sowas war nie geplant, und wird es auch nicht in Zukunft geben, der Blizzard-Shop wird sich allein auf Funitems und Fanartikel beschränken. Ingamecodes für Digitale Produkte werden keinen Spieler gegenüber einem anderen jemals Bevorteiligen.


----------



## Runescapeman (30. April 2010)

daraus hätte man prima eine umfrage machen können :/
ungefähr 95% aller spieler hätten gesagt; auf keinen fall!!!


----------



## Rabaz (30. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wäre der Punkt erreicht, wo Blizzard viele Kunden inkl. mich verliert...



Wenn die wirklich immer gekündigt hätten, die es bei jeder Änderung etc. angedroht haben, dann wären wir mit den Spielerzahlen schon im Minus-Bereich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. April 2010)

Weil Blizzards Bezahl Modell Monatlich ist und es ihn schaden würde. Denn wenn man Items über einen Shop anbietet, will man sie auch gekauft haben. Für 10 Euro sagen wir mal, pro Item, kauft es sich keiner. Wenn man aber die Items nur über den Shop hat und sie für die Endgame Inis brauch, dann kauft man es für 10 Euro. Wenn wir jetzt 3 Items kaufen sind wir bei 30 Euro und über 3 Monate Endgame, ist es auch so als tät man 10Euro monatlich zahlen.
Wenn Blizzard also solch einen Weg gehen würde, täten sie einiges an Kundschaft verlieren. Weil es einfach eine Frechheit wäre. Denn man bezahlt ja mit dem Geld nicht das man spielen darf. Das sehen viele falsch. Die Erlaubniss hat man sich mit dem Key gekauft. Man bezahlt die Verfügbarkeit, das Patchen, den Service und den Fortschritt des Endgames. So das man wieder 1 Monat mehr spielt. Man zahlt also nicht einfach für das SPielen dürfen. Sondern man bezahlt Monatlich für eine Verbesserung des bestehenden und den Service etc. Deswegen habe einige "F2P" Online Shops. Für Leute die wenig zocken und sowas, ist F2P garnicht so schlecht. Für Leute die eher viel zocken, muss man es mal aufrechnen.
Aber Monatliche Gebühr, heißt auch dass Gewisse Dinge "Umsonst" angeboten werden und das eben über Ingame Varianten. Quests, Instanzen, Gold und/oder andere Systeme. Aber ohne Externes Geld.

Deswegen ist es auch richtig von Blizzard nein zu sagen und logisch. Weil Blizzard zwar ne Bude ist, die Geld will. Aber auch weiß, was es heißt den Ruf bei der Com zu opfern. 

Aber es ist auch falsch, zwingend jeden als schlecht zu bezeichen, der sich dass Zeug nicht erarbeitet. Die Leute die es sich erarbeiten, wissen aber meistens was es heißt zu "kämpfen". Also geben nicht nach 1 Whipe sofort auf oder nach 2. Sondern bleiben dran. Weil sie das kennen. Leute die sich aber die Items dann nur kaufen und die 5er Inis kennen, wissen meistens nicht wie oft man ein Boss probieren muss. Das es net so einfach ist, wie auf den Videos es tielweise wirkt. Klar gibt es einfache Raids, einfache Bosse usw. Gibt aber auch Bosse mit einem "GLücksfaktor", Bosse wo es auf "jeden" ankommt usw. Aber genau bei diesen Bossen, brauch man dann auch bissel Kampfgeist und nicht "Boar der zweite Whipe cya bin müde" etc. Denn diesen Leuten ist es egal ... schön ich hab die Ini gesehen und naja Geld wieder ... dann farm ich mir lieber Erfolge in 5er Inis und Single, im Raid dann wenn ich übereq hab und es einfacher geht. Sowas würde dann enstehen. Das wäre auch für die Spieler eher schlecht. Es würde in meinen Augen eher negativ auf das SPiel auswirken als possitiv. Da einfach dieser Weg zum Ziel damit zerstört wird.


----------



## Fromduski (30. April 2010)

Sowas darf einfach nicht kommen.

Auf unserem Server (Norgannon) laufen jetzt schon viele "Bobs" herum.
Sie haben eine top Ausstattung, aber versagen an einfachen sachen.

Ich kann noch soviele Lila Pixel haben, meinen Verstand wird es aber nicht ablösen.
Bin ich ein Anfänger, bleib ich es auch mit T44.
Solang ich mich nicht sozial verhalte und fragen über meinen Char und oder Instanz stelle, bleib ich auch ein Anfänger.
Guides dahin und daher.

Viele Neuspieler, sind sowas von der WoW Gemeinschaft verschreckt, dass sie sich einfach nicht trauen.
"Wie? Du kennst den LK Hero nicht? Was bist du für ein nap?"

Wie soll einer der seit WotLK angefangen hat zu spielen ohne Gilde die ihm/ihr hilft nur "gut" werden?!

Die Gilden leiden jetzt schon unter Mangel an Nachwuchs.
Mit dem Shop würde es mMn noch schlimmer werden.

Somit würden die kleineren Gilden aussterben.


----------



## Velias (30. April 2010)

Also eigentlich ist der Thread ja überflüssig, weil da nur ein User so eine Frage in den Raum wirft. Wozu diskutiert man sich hier die Rübe wund wenns dafür nichtmal Ankündigungen gibt? Was mir immer wieder auffällt bei dieser Art von Threads, es geht immer darum wie die anderen Spielen und wie die anderen was bekommen usw. . Ich kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen, denn entweder habe ICH Spass am Spiel oder ich habs nicht und dann sollte ich besser gehn. Was ich mir aneigne und erspiele dabei und auf welchem wege ist doch meine sache. Mich könnte es nicht stören wenns es alten shice im Shop gebe, wenns Leute die gibt die dafür Geld ausgeben wollen, sollen sie doch, das beeinflusst doch mein Spiel gar nicht, sei denn ich wäre neidisch oder mißgünstig aus irgendwelchen gründen.

Immer wieder wird auch gesagt, so kann man nicht die guten von den schlechten unterscheiden -  halte ich für blödsinn. Mir sind schon Flaschen mit GS über 5600 begegnet! Nur weil man dank 24 anderen durch nen Raid stolpern kann, heisst das nicht das derjenige dadurch ein besserer Spieler ist, denn die Zeiten wo man noch nahezu Fehlerfrei servieren muss um überhaupt erfolg zu haben im aktuellsten Endcontent, die sind doch lange vorbei (was auch nicht nur schlecht ist, hat auch alles sein positives). Einen guten Spieler macht ja auch nicht nur das EQ, das strategische Denken und das Klassen Know-How aus - ein MMO hat nun mal auch ne soziale Komponente und da hapert es leider doch ziemlich. Die beste Methode einen fähigen Spieler auszumachen ist das Persönliche Beschäftigen mit ihm.... ergo: spielen. Mitnehmen, Kennenlernen, einschätzen und ggf. weiter zusammen zocken oder nie mehr wieder ^^

Und zu guter letzt die Sache mit dem gekauften "Skill".
Natürlich wird man  nur besser wenn man an seinem Spiel arbeitet und auch mal nachfragt, erfahrungen in Inis und Raids sammelt. Aber mal ehrlich, als könne man als Noob oder jemand der halt nicht viel Zeit investieren kann heutzutage noch andere Leute fragen ohn von  minimum 50% verarscht oder dumm angepöbelt zu werden. Die Community verhält sich großzählig wie der letzte Mensch wenns um sowas geht. Genauso wie man keine individualität duldet, es gibt immer einen "effektivsten" weg seinen char zu Skillen, Equippen, VZ/Sockeln und zu spielen (Rota und so) und ich finde es echt traurig, das da kaum ein neuer mehr ne Chance hat selbst zu entdecken was gut ist und was nicht und was für ihn vielleicht schöner zu spielen ist. Da muss alles ans Standart angepasst werden, damit man überhaupt mal mitgenommen wird. Ironisch vorallem dann wenn man beenkt wie oft sich über fehlenden Schwierigkeitsgrad beklagt wird, aber in die großen Raids trotzdem nur Vorzeige Chars eingepackt werden, weil man schnell schnell in 3 Stunden durch'rush'en will. Das ein mindestmaß nötig ist um in Raid XY überhaupt teilnehmen zu können, will keiner bestreiten, aber das man vielerorts vor die Wahl gestellt wird "entweder du skillst so und sockelst so oder du gehst nicht mit" obwohl man solide Leistung brachte (wenn auch nicht überragend) kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Viele Wege sollten nach Rom führen ^^

Mißstände über Mißstände AKTUELL aber sobald ein Werte-Item in den Shop käme wäre er dran schuld ... ja ja ^^
MMO ist halt auch MITeinander spielen und nicht nur gegeneinander.


----------



## Remor (3. Mai 2010)

Meine Meinung

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Rüstungen und Waffen kommen und noch mehr, aber wenn, dann

...sollen es Rüstungen sein, die nicht für den Aktuellen Conten nützlich sein dürfen.

sprich: T2 und vorallem T3<-- nicht mehr erhältlich. für Sammler wäre das doch gut, und die aktuellen Spieler ärgern sich nicht.

...sollen es Fun und RP Rüstungen sein: zB lustige Verkleidungen, SC2 Rüstungen, wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Waffen: eher nicht, ausser es sind so Rote Elefantennasen die Pinke Schafe Spucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was meint ihr dazu, gar nicht, egal, wenn dann?


----------



## Kersyl (3. Mai 2010)

naja...vielleicht die STYLES von eq kaufen, z.B als hunter als marine aus SC2 rumlaufen, oder ne art hydralisk kostüm...aber ich bin generell gegen kaufcontent. WoW is schon teuer genug, ich würds mir nich holen. wenn ich´s entscheiden könnt, raus mit dem scheiß wenn es was bringt...außerdem sollte man keine alten t-sets davon kaufen können, dann haste bald keinen stoff mehr für leute die sich freuen, das sie zu classic erfolgreich waren...die leute regen sich dann auf, das jeder mit style eq rumläuft usw.

Mir isses egal, aber das mit den t-sets is kacke. dann sollen sie auch den amani bären kaufbar machen, oh und thunderfury und sulfaras da die ja entfernt werden. und alle alten waffen.

nee lass mal^^

nieder mit cashshops...wenns was bringt, mount u. pet is mir wayne


----------



## LubuLegend (3. Mai 2010)

Das Sulduras entfernt wurde, ist mir neu.
Genauso wie Thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn es jemals einen Itemshop mit Rüstungen und Waffen geben sollte müsste das spiel dementsprechen f2p werden, und ich denke nicht das die passieren wird.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2010)

Warum

dieser

Thread?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/152354-rustungen-im-itemshop/page__hl__Item%20Shop


----------



## BuffedPala (3. Mai 2010)

also ich habe den aktuellen content genommen weil ich meine wenn blizz z.B. style oder fun items verkauft ist das ihr ding so lang niemand bessere ausrüstung gegen echtes geld bekommt lässt das mich relativ kalt !


----------



## Selidia (3. Mai 2010)

Mir doch egal ob sie Items im ItemShop verkaufen..


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2010)

Schon wieder so ein Thread? 
Langsam wird es echt LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Zodttd (3. Mai 2010)

Wieviele Threads zum dem Thema brauchen wir noch?
Sagt mir bescheid falls ich auch einen machen soll fürs Protokoll..


----------



## astrozombie (3. Mai 2010)

Müssen nicht unbedingt die Alten T-Sets sein oder sowas, mir würd auch schon absolut reichen wenn der Style meiner Rüstung z.B. ins Pala T2 geändert werden könnte, aber die Werte erhalten bleiben, das wär toll!


----------



## Shaila (3. Mai 2010)

Sobald auch nur Styles verkauft werden ist es endgültig aus. Mounts sind schon grenzwertig.


----------



## -Mulder- (3. Mai 2010)

blizzard wird sicher nie rüssis zum verkauf anbieten,weil sie sich damit echt ihr eigenes grab schaufeln würden!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Mai 2010)

Im PvP ist es wichtig zu sehen welche Rüstung der gegner anhat.


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sobald auch nur Styles verkauft werden ist es endgültig aus. Mounts sind schon grenzwertig.


*dickes fettes /sign*


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Mai 2010)

also wenn sie alte rüstungssets oder rp equip verkaufen ist es mir egal, da man dadurch keinen vorteil hat.


----------



## bny' (3. Mai 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Sollte es Items im Shop zu erwerben geben, werde ich spekulieren,
> dass halb Crack'jim aufhören wird, ich mit dazu.
> Dann kann ich ja gleich nen free MMO mit Item Shop zocken.
> Solche MMO´s sind für Leute ohne Skill und Ahnung, hauptsache FETT ÄPIX!
> ...



Seh' ich genauso, auch wenn ich's anders ausgedrückt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idhrenion (3. Mai 2010)

hey ihr
ich mussen auch sagen es ist ein zweischneidiges schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja ich habe durch uni sehr wenig zeit 8-18 jeden tag uni +lernen
und mittlerweile durch die immer wachsenden tX zahlen kann ich nicht mehr mithalten und da verliert man schnell dem spaß am spiel (dank Gearscore.....aber anderes thema)
also muss ich sagen teile kaufen fände ich gut....es muss nicht top sein aber so, dass man wenigstens en bissl was mitmachen kann oO

mfg fin

@all flamed mich jetzt ruhig, aber naja wenn ihr die woche nur 2-4 stunden zeit habt dann könntet ihr es vll verstehen....

P.S. aber ich muss sagen t sets wären vll übertrieben aber vll bissl addeq, das man wenigstens auf ein gewisses level kommt


----------



## Zentoro (3. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Das hat auch seinen Grund.
> Zum Einen weiss ich es zu schätzen das die kleinen Verbesserungen am EQ meiner Chars zwar langsam, aber stetig passieren.



Das ist mE der Knackpunkt. Wenn man erstmal 80 ist, geht es doch vor allem darum mit viel Einsatz, Geduld und Liebe seinen Avatar auszustatten und sein Spiel zu perfektionieren.

Ersteres geht verloren und letzteres lernt man nie.


----------



## Zentoro (3. Mai 2010)

Idhrenion schrieb:


> mfg fin
> 
> @all flamed mich jetzt ruhig, aber naja wenn ihr die woche nur 2-4 stunden zeit habt dann könntet ihr es vll verstehen....



Geh doch einfach Heros und die neuen Inis und Du hast in kürzester Zeit ein ICC taugliches Equipp!


----------



## Nano4Life (3. Mai 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach Heros und die neuen Inis und Du hast in kürzester Zeit ein ICC taugliches Equipp!



ICC tauglich schon.. nur nimmt dich rnd keiner mit. Und eine Raid Gilde nimmt dich mit so wenig Zeit in der Woche auch nicht auf.


----------



## Remor (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn man Rüssi etc im Itemshop kaufen kann, spiel ich ganz einfach auf einem Privat Server weiter.
Es gibt genug priv server die schon sehr belebt sind... und die haben keinen besch. Item Shop.


----------



## bagijacki (4. Mai 2010)

Dann würd ich mein acc auch aufgeben. Wo bleibt den da der spielspass? Wenn man alles kaufen kann?soll man ja gleich noch n 80 kaufen können" ironisch dreinblicken"Das coole in wow ist doch immer bessrr zu werden ob vom skill her oder eben equibt, seinen char zu pflegen und "aufzuziehen"?! Es werdwn auch noch mehr leute rumrennen, die absolut keinen plan von ihrer klasse haben. Was soll man dann noch erreichen, auch als jemand der nich viel zockt, wenn man frisch 80 t9 equipt hat? Geht ja keiner mehr die alten inis? Auch wenn man nich viel spielt hat man doxh freude daran sein equipt langsam zu verbessern? Wenn euch die die farmerei nicht gefällt hört auf wow zu zocken. Wie ich vlcht schon erwaähnt habxD selbst ür leute die wenig zocken ist t9 leicht zu holen. Wenn ihr nich wisst wie: L2P!!

Totaller schrott dein vorschlag, sorry!!

Ps: sry für schreibfehler, habs aufm ipod eingetipp txD


----------



## BillyChapel (4. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wenn ich einige Statements so lese, komm ich nicht umhin zu glauben, dass manch einer nur den Beitragstitel liest und dann seinen Erguss ins Netz absondert, ohne die ganzen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.

Also nochmal: Meine Begründung steht auf S.5, da könnt ihr Bezug nehmen zu! Da erklär ich, warum das nichtmal so problematisch wäre. Das wäre dann für Spieler wie Idhrenion (siehe oben) die Möglichkeit trotz begrenzter Zeit ein bisserl bei den 80er mitspielen zu können (ob PvP oder PvE).

Da, wie in den diversen Foren beklagt wird, in WoW angeblich alles zu einfach geworden ist, ist der Erfolg im Spiel einfach nur noch eine Frage des Zeitaufwands. Kein Skill mehr erforderlich, kein besondere Begabung oder Fertigkeit, nein, einfach nur Zeit. Wer Unmengen an Zeit in WoW ausgibt, der wird's weit bringen. Im Vorteil sind hier manche Schüler, manche Studenten, Frührentner und eine weitere Gruppe (die ich hier nicht diskriminieren möchte). Alle anderen Spieler, die das Spiel mögen und auch gerne spielen (und Blizzard mit ihren Abogebühren unterstützen) bleiben wegen des Zeitmangels benachteiligt. Was ist mit einem Abiturienten, der im Halbjahr vor dem Abi kaum noch Zeit zum Spielen hat? Der Student vor'm Examen? Der Schüler, der in die Nachhilfe muss, um das Klassenziel zu erreichen? Die arbeitenden Spieler, die auch noch andere Angelegenheiten des RL zu erledigen haben? Was ist mit Spielern, die das Spiel lieben aber auch noch RL Freunde haben und auch hierfür viel Zeit benötigen? 

Meine Frage: Sollen Spieler, die WoW lieben und gern spielen, aber nur begrenzt Zeit aufbringen können dann von ein paar Prozent Fulltimeplayer gemaßregelt werden, sie sollen doch ein anderes Spiel spielen (vom L2P ganz zu schweigen; das ist der dümmste Spruch von dummen Zeitgenossen)? Dabei geht es nur um die Möglichkeit, bei Gruppen (PvE) oder im BG die Mitspieler zu unterstützen.

Klar, Egomanen und Poser mögen das nicht, denn sie haben ja einen Nachteil...Nur sollte mir mal einer den Nachteil erklären. Ich sehe dabei nur, dass euch der Sportsgeist fehlt. Eine Community, die es will (ja fast vorschreibt), dass unterschiedlich ausgerüstete Spieler aufeinander losgehen (PvP) oder nicht in Gruppen mitgenommen werden (PvE) will nicht den Wettkampf, sondern eine Show nach dem Motto "Mein Auto-Mein Haus-Mein Boot" (hier: "meine Epixx - meine Mount - meine Erfolge"). Angeben halt, wie toll man ist, was man so alles drauf hat und auf dicke Keule machen. Das Spiel selbst tritt da leider in den Hintergrund...eigentlich schade.

Aber was solls, mit Cata wird die Rüstung sowieso wieder neu zusammengewürfelt und dann wieder mit der nächsten Erweiterung und dann wieder mit der übernächsten Erweiterung und der überübernächsten...(beliebig fortsetzbar).

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Mai 2010)

T8 und T9 im Itemshop? Da warste aber ganzschön dum wenn du das machen würdest T9 bekommste doch hinterher geschmissen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Zylenia (4. Mai 2010)

Wer verliert,fragst du noch?
Die Leute die nicht soviel Geld haben.
Ja,kauft euch das Gear im Shop,wenn man Spass haben will im PvP oder PvE.
Wozu noch spielen,kauf mir direkt ein Char voll ausgerüstet,brauch ich gar nix mehr machen.
Also so ein Schwachsinn,mal wieder von der WoW Community.


----------



## Sunsplash (4. Mai 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wer verliert,fragst du noch?
> Die Leute die nicht soviel Geld haben.



Die Leute die nicht so viel Geld haben sind meistens die, die keiner geregelten Arbeit nachgehen. Dadurch haben Sie auch genug Zeit sich die Sachen ingame zu erspielen.
Die arbeitende Bevölkerung kann es sich durchaus leisten Items im Shop zu kaufen. Warum auch nicht.

Pets und Reittiere find ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Items bis T8,5 würde ich auch gut finden, einfach damit die Gelegenheitszocker den Anschluß nicht verpassen und den Spielspass verlieren.

Ich habe mir auch bereits Pets und Reittier im Shop gekauf. 1. Weil ich es kann und 2. Warum nicht!

Meckern tun doch eh nur die Egoisten, die keinem anderen was gönnen wollen.


----------



## Shaila (4. Mai 2010)

Im Grunde führt der Item hop mich immer auf eine Tatsache zurück: Das Spiel hat seine Kundengruppe verändert. Die Spieler haben sich verändert. So ein Shop, wäre NIEMALS zu damaligen zeiten möglich gewesen. Blizzard wäre mit Feuer mit der Idee davongescheucht worden. Heute jedoch ist es möglich. Das liegt daran, dass es der neuen Kundengruppe entweder egal ist, oder sie es toll finden. Die die etwas dagegen sagen, sind dann die Pessimisten...

Doch ich bin immer wieder überrascht von mir selbtst, dass ich wohl ein Talent dafür habe, solche Sachen vorrauszusehen. Erst waren es Pets mit Spenden, dann Pets ohne Spenden, dann Mounts und nun kommen auch schon die Style Diskussionen. Ich denke, dieses Spiel kann man garnicht mehr davor "retten" zu einem (eigentlichen) F2P Game zu verkommen. WoW wird das erste MMO werden, in dem sich die Kunden Gebühren + Shop in einem bieten lassen werden. Blizzard ist einfach genial.


----------



## vip2k (4. Mai 2010)

ICC 15 % Buff ist Itemshop genug

noch 5 % und man kann Solorun machen


----------



## Finx (4. Mai 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich einige Statements so lese, komm ich nicht umhin zu glauben, dass manch einer nur den Beitragstitel liest und dann seinen Erguss ins Netz absondert, ohne die ganzen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine zeit hat für ein spiel, was zeit halt braucht sollte es nicht spielen -.- Und wenn man es spielen will, sollte man sich inklaren sein das man halt nicht mithalten kann mit den die zeit haben .

Das problem ist halt das jeder ( fast)alles bekommen kann ohne viel zu leisten und die leute die noch weniger zeit haben hinterher hängen .
Beispiel : früher  24/7 gamer konnten sich gut equipen haben halt viel zeit , 4/7 spieler hingen hinterher waren gerade mal mc wenn überhaupt .2/3 spieler waren fast so weit wie die 4/7 spieler . Jetzt sind die leute 24/7und 4/7 spieler fast gleich auf und ihr mit 1-3/1-3 spieler ganz weit weg ^^ Klar spielerisches können wurde jetzt nicht mit eingebracht , ist ja auch nur eine grobe sache die ich hier darstelle.

Und jetzt wollt ihr es noch kaufen können , ich lach mich weg , da wipt man jetzt ja schon in pdk weil keiner ein plan hat das man bei eisheuler wegrennen muß .
Am besten noch 80 werden für 20 euro und wenn man gleich noch heute 10 euro dazu zahlt ,darfst du mit deinem char icc gehen, weil er dann noch das gear für 10 euro bekommen hat , GZ und dann nicht wissen was buff, stun , dispellen oder sonst was bedeutet oder wie sein char funzt  " ooooooh da hab ich eine taste gefunden hmmm da steht spott drauf hmmm drück ich mal , mal schauen was passiert oh ich bin tot hmmm warum hmm werd ich mal nicht mehr drücken , ohohoohohoooooo noch eine neue taste hmmm eingreifen hmm ist bestimmt gut  geb ich mal den tank , steht ja das er kein schaden mehr bekommt hmmm alle tot hm auch doof, ohooooooooohh jetzt wurde ich gekickt  und im /2 als noob bezeichnet und jetzt will keiner mehr mit mir spielen  wehhhhhehheeeeeee wow ist doch behindert und viel zu schwer und die leute hier sind auch alle unhöflich ,ich lösche mein acc. 


Es gibt jetzt schon welche die denken die sind die collsten und haben plan von ihrer klasse und wiessen nicht das sie 2 mal spotten können und meinen noch zu anderen  L2p der pala kann nur 1 mal spotten , bis einer dann dem mal den spruch gepostet hat da war er auf einmal ein kleiner scheisser und ist die gruppe geleavt, oooooooooooooh ego putt .

Ich hoffe das man nicht rüssi und co kaufen kann, egal welche stufe oder sonst was.


----------



## Sunsplash (4. Mai 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Wenn man keine zeit hat für ein spiel, was zeit halt braucht sollte es nicht spielen -.- Und wenn man es spielen will, sollte man sich inklaren sein das man halt nicht mithalten kann mit den die zeit haben .
> 
> Das problem ist halt das jeder ( fast)alles bekommen kann ohne viel zu leisten und die leute die noch weniger zeit haben hinterher hängen .
> Beispiel : früher 24/7 gamer konnten sich gut equipen haben halt viel zeit , 4/7 spieler hingen hinterher waren gerade mal mc wenn überhaupt .2/3 spieler waren fast so weit wie die 4/7 spieler . Jetzt sind die leute 24/7und 4/7 spieler fast gleich auf und ihr mit 1-3/1-3 spieler ganz weit weg ^^ Klar spielerisches können wurde jetzt nicht mit eingebracht , ist ja auch nur eine grobe sache die ich hier darstelle.
> ...




Was du beschreibst hat absolut überhaupt NIX mit Rüstungsitems aus dem Shop zu tun sondern eher mit der Spielweise eines jedene Einzelnen und ob sich jeder Gamer mit seinem Char beschäftigt oder nicht.
Ich würde sagen Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Finx (4. Mai 2010)

Sunsplash schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst hat absolut überhaupt NIX mit Rüstungsitems aus dem Shop zu tun sondern eher mit der Spielweise eines jedene Einzelnen und ob sich jeder Gamer mit seinem Char beschäftigt oder nicht.
> Ich würde sagen Thema verfehlt.




Lesen und verstehen , für dich halt , es ist nur das was aus dem scheiss noch werden kann .Und wenn man schon alles kaufen kann hat der meißt auch kein bock großen aufwand zu machen sich mit seinem char zu beschäftigen, ist so weil man es ja jetzt schon sieht  , alle wollen icc, haben aber kein plan weil ja alles so leicht ist bla blub Und mit rüssi kaufen ist es ja noch einfacher und denkt sich jo da geh ich mal rein und bäm wipe weil keine erfahrung , weil man sich die ja nicht holen(erfahrung) kann da man ja alles so bekommt . 

Die 5er inis sollten zum verstehen des char da sein, naja sollen ^^ 


2. Habe ich geschrieben  20 euro für lvl 80 bezahlen und noch mal 10 für equip. also ein beispiel, für noch mehr schwachsinn so wie das mit den rüssi kauf .


----------



## Zylenia (4. Mai 2010)

Sunsplash schrieb:


> Die Leute die nicht so viel Geld haben sind meistens die, die keiner geregelten Arbeit nachgehen. Dadurch haben Sie auch genug Zeit sich die Sachen ingame zu erspielen.
> Die arbeitende Bevölkerung kann es sich durchaus leisten Items im Shop zu kaufen. Warum auch nicht.
> 
> Pets und Reittiere find ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Items bis T8,5 würde ich auch gut finden, einfach damit die Gelegenheitszocker den Anschluß nicht verpassen und den Spielspass verlieren.
> ...




Also so ein schwachsinn.

Man kann auch arbeiten und trotzdem kein Geld haben,so das man gerade über den Monat kommt und noch ein Hobby hat ,WoW z.B.
Gleich wieder Leute abstempeln das sie nicht arbeiten ist sowas von....
Ist ja schön das du ein Beruf hast wo du richtige Pinke Pinke verdienst,manche haben das nicht.
Die arbeiten mehr als du,und haben weniger auf den Konto,ja kaum zu glauben,sowas gibt es auch. 

Weil ich es kann,also so ein WoW Kiddy Style,hätte ich nichtmal dir zugetraut.
Sorry da hört alles für mich auf,kann dich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
Weil ich es kann,muss ich mir noch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.^^


----------



## Lenay (4. Mai 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich...,wenn Blizzard jemals so etwas in den Sinn kommen würde mit den Rüstungen und sie es tatsächlich auch umsetzen,dann kann dagegen auch nichts gemacht werden,auch wenn dann jeder rumbrüllen würde von wegen scheisse usw. warum habt ihr wieder so 'nen Müll verzapft.

Blizzard nutzt halt fast jede gute Möglichkeit aus um an Kohle zu kommen,die haben halt ein Händchen für sowas-würde ich wenn ich dort arbeiten würde genau so machen ,ist meine ehrliche Meinung.
Manche können es sich leisten die Items aus dem Blizzstore zu kaufen und manche nicht,so ist das halt.

Bin auch keiner von denen die dicke Kohle verdienen und hab mir trotzdem das Mount gekauft und die 3 Pets,jedoch nicht weil ich sie dermaßen schnuckelig finde, sondern weil Blizzard das Geld an ihre Hilfsorganisation weitergibt(-Name ist mir entfallen,auf jeden fall iwas mit Kindern),wie es bei dem Pandermönch bereits erwähnt wurde wo er erschienen ist.

Wenn sich jeder alles leisten könnte,dann wäre der Planet irgendwann überbevölkert und es würde sich jeder an die Gurgel gehen,weil dann unser Geld nichts mehr wert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Mai 2010)

> Die Leute die nicht so viel Geld haben sind meistens die, die keiner geregelten Arbeit nachgehen. Dadurch haben Sie auch genug Zeit sich die Sachen ingame zu erspielen.
> Die arbeitende Bevölkerung kann es sich durchaus leisten Items im Shop zu kaufen. Warum auch nicht.
> 
> Pets und Reittiere find ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Items bis T8,5 würde ich auch gut finden, einfach damit die Gelegenheitszocker den Anschluß nicht verpassen und den Spielspass verlieren.
> ...



Lange nicht so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
Es gibt viele die arbeiten und trotzdem nur so über die Runden kommen.

Und es geht hier weder um Reittiere noch um Pets, sondern um Attribut-Items.

Oh und Keine sorge bin kein Egoist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ICC 15 % Buff ist Itemshop genug
> 
> noch 5 % und man kann Solorun machen



Stell dir vor es kommen noch weitere 15% dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wann lädst du dein ArthasHC Solorun Video hoch?


----------



## Beastdudu (4. Mai 2010)

Idee ist komplett fürn After man sammelt ja durch inis erfahrung dazu soll man auch rein und es soll nicht gleich jeder das 2 höchste Rüstungsset haben und ich glaub auch nicht das das für Schüler oder Studeten die nur gelegentlich spielen ein vorteil ist die haben meisten beides nicht die zeit und eben das Gelf werden sie auch net so viel für WoW ausgeben können


----------

